# I Served 25 Years in the Service - And this Asshole is Doing What?????



## Katzndogz

To pay for union health care.

Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon

The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.

He really does hate the military!


----------



## High_Gravity

What the fuck?


----------



## Full-Auto

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



Another low life move.

Is there no end to democrats protecting unions at the cost to everyone else?


----------



## Katzndogz

Looks like obama is going to lose active military and veterans as voters.


----------



## Warrior102

Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon

Last month, he lost Catholic votes - this month he loses military/retirees. 

Thank God he's out the door this year....

What a pathetic waste


----------



## Uncensored2008

Obama is in office to serve the public employee unions. The military isn't unionized, so Obama is bound to shit on them.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

He just wants to move everyone to Obamacare.

ANd they would have to pass a bunch of laws to make it happen that are very unlikely in the current congress.

He is making huge increases for service members, who don't get that much to begin with, and he is leaving the civilian employees alone.

It seriously looks like he is trying to moon the troops one last time as he goes out the door.


----------



## L.K.Eder

what a shame, you were so entitled to it.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.



Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain. 

It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck. 

It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve. 

So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.


----------



## old navy

L.K.Eder said:


> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.



damn right

Obama's a punk


----------



## Two Thumbs

Warrior102 said:


> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> Last month, he lost Catholic votes - this month he loses military/retirees.
> 
> Thank God he's out the door this year....
> 
> What a pathetic waste



Funny/sad

The dems and leftist SCREAM for cuts to the DoD.  And every time they get those cuts it's the vets that suffer, THEN they actually claim to care more than reps and conservatives.


Also, when they call us warmongers, they fail history, since 65% of all wars were started by a (D).

The fucking liars were on a streak going back before WW1 up to Desert Shield.


----------



## Dr Grump

Neocon Whackjobs: "WE MUST CUT GOVT SPENDING!!!!"


































































Except the military....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
Click to expand...



are you mad?


----------



## ogibillm

wow. it's still a ridiculously low amount to pay.

as health care costs increase is it not reasonable to expect premiums for everybody to increase?

when was the last increase?


----------



## Peach

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
Click to expand...

AGREED. But Obama isn't the first; switching retirees to Medicare , for example took place under Reagan, possibly before.


----------



## Peach

Peach said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED. But Obama isn't the first; switching retirees to Medicare , for example took place under Reagan, possibly before.
Click to expand...

My father said the same thing when Reagan talked off "entitlements". This isn't welfare, these benefits are EARNED.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Dr Grump said:


> Neocon Whackjobs: "WE MUST CUT GOVT SPENDING!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the military....



Thanks for further evidence.

Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> are you mad?



Nah. 

It'll never fly. Too many veteran's organizations will stick Obama's nose into it and it'll be an election issue he can't handle. Much like occurred with the Catholic issue last week. 

He's fucking up weekly - which is fantastic. 

Merely highlighting the hate and disregard people like you and Obama have for people who have served this country. 

Hard to believe people have fought and died for scumbags like you. 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Dr Grump

Peach said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED. But Obama isn't the first; switching retirees to Medicare , for example took place under Reagan, possibly before.
Click to expand...


But Raygun wasn't a black Kenyan/Indonesian Muslim communist. Raygun was also born in the USA whereas we all know that Obama wasn't.


----------



## Dr Grump

Two Thumbs said:


> Thanks for further evidence.
> 
> Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.



Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...


----------



## Warrior102

Peach said:


> AGREED. But Obama isn't the first; switching retirees to Medicare , for example took place under Reagan, possibly before.



Yes, at 72 (or whatever the age is). 

That's something else we are paying into. As is Social Security. 

So?


----------



## L.K.Eder

shitty, when they renege on a deal.

tough shit.


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> It'll never fly. Too many veteran's organizations will stick Obama's nose into it and it'll be an election issue he can't handle. Much like occurred with the Catholic issue last week.
> 
> He's fucking up weekly - which is fantastic.
> 
> Merely highlighting the hate and disregard people like you and Obama have for people who have served this country.
> 
> Hard to believe people have fought and died for scumbags like you.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


The military won't vote for him anyway, so no great loss to his campaign. 
Bush proved you can be dumb as a plank and fuck up daily and still get two terms. Using Bush as a yardstick - and especially if Santorum gets the nod - Obama will walk into the white house....


----------



## old navy

This is all part of his master plan to put everyone on a one-payer system. Balancing the budget off the backs of those who have sacrificed more than any other is wrong.

I can't see this eff'ed up budget passing but if it does, those idiots in congress can start packing. I've never spoken this ill of a president, but Obama is a piece of shit.


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further evidence.
> 
> Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
Click to expand...


Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career. 

You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years. 

You retire in 2007.  

Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block. 

You OK with that arrangement?

Of course you're not stupid. 

Move along now... .


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> It'll never fly. Too many veteran's organizations will stick Obama's nose into it and it'll be an election issue he can't handle. Much like occurred with the Catholic issue last week.
> 
> He's fucking up weekly - which is fantastic.
> 
> Merely highlighting the hate and disregard people like you and Obama have for people who have served this country.
> 
> Hard to believe people have fought and died for scumbags like you.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


yes, melt down some more.

do you know how many million $ obama is worth?

respect the man already.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> shitty, when they renege on a deal.
> 
> tough shit.



It is shitty. 
Maybe our current all-volunteer force will feel the same way and leave the military, creating the draft, which will finally give pole-smokers like you the opportunity to serve. 

Sounds fantastic. 

God knows we need the cannon-fodder.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further evidence.
> 
> Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
Click to expand...

yeah, that type of thing has never happened to people in the private or public sector before.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> do you know how many million $ obama is worth?



Not nearly as many as Dale Earnhardt, Jr., assfucker.


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further evidence.
> 
> Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
Click to expand...


Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....

Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.

Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....


----------



## ogibillm

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.


that's a rather... unique... conclusion.

care to share how you arrived at it?


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.



Entitled?  No.  I EARNED it.  I gave twenty years of my life to this nation.

And this President shits all over me and all the other veterans and active duty military members.

He's not even attempting to hide his loathing of the military any more.


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> Govts renege on deals all the time.



So you're in in favor of fucking over military veterans and their families because the government "renegs on deals all the  time"?

Christ, you're a bigger Anti-American/Anti-Veteran assbrain then first imagined.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> It'll never fly. Too many veteran's organizations will stick Obama's nose into it and it'll be an election issue he can't handle. Much like occurred with the Catholic issue last week.
> 
> He's fucking up weekly - which is fantastic.
> 
> Merely highlighting the hate and disregard people like you and Obama have for people who have served this country.
> 
> Hard to believe people have fought and died for scumbags like you.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, melt down some more.
> 
> do you know how many million $ obama is worth?
> 
> respect the man already.
Click to expand...

Why the hell should I?  He doesn't respect me.  

Oh, and he thanks you for your blind support, but he thinks you're an idiot.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dr Grump said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
Click to expand...


he never paid attention to that. he suddenly wakes up when his entitlement ox is stabbed a little in the fat rump.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
Click to expand...

Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.

Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in in favor of fucking over military veterans and their families because the government "renegs on deals all the  time"?
> 
> Christ, you're a bigger Anti-American/Anti-Veteran assbrain then first imagined.
Click to expand...


No, I don't agree with what they have done, but it is also a reality at the moment. Things are tight, govt needs to save money.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> Entitled?  No.  I EARNED it.  I gave twenty years of my life to this nation.
> 
> And this President shits all over me and all the other veterans and active duty military members.
> 
> He's not even attempting to hide his loathing of the military any more.



You're entitled to what you've earned.

I know I feel entitled to my paycheck.


----------



## ogibillm

i'll be up in arms with everyone else if it can be demonstrated that the increase is out of line with what others are paying


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.



The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...

The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.

As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..

And to a much lesser degree, so are you....


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in in favor of fucking over military veterans and their families because the government "renegs on deals all the  time"?
> 
> Christ, you're a bigger Anti-American/Anti-Veteran assbrain then first imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree with what they have done, but it is also a reality at the moment. Things are tight, govt needs to save money.
Click to expand...

If this dumbass Administration wouldn't keep flushing money down the green energy toilet, we'd have a little more to work with.


----------



## Peach

Warrior102 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> AGREED. But Obama isn't the first; switching retirees to Medicare , for example took place under Reagan, possibly before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, at 72 (or whatever the age is).
> 
> That's something else we are paying into. As is Social Security.
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

No, at 62. But as for TODAY, leave the benefits for those who served ALONE, and WITH accurate COLAS.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
Click to expand...


yes daveman, you are special.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..
> 
> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how irrelevant you are.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..
> 
> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how irrelevant you are.
Click to expand...


And yet you addressed me first in this thread. Won't be the first time you've claimed selective hearing. Prolly relates to how you are in real life...your posts reek of it...


----------



## Peach

L.K.Eder said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he never paid attention to that. he suddenly wakes up when his entitlement ox is stabbed a little in the fat rump.
Click to expand...

Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> No, I don't agree with what they have done, but it is also a reality at the moment. Things are tight, govt needs to save money.



We could start by taking you off Food Stamps, asswipe. 

Then go after things like the failed education system, elected officials high salaries, Obama's trips to Hawaii, many other wasteful things.

But to cut veterans and their families first - is just wrong. 

Grow a brain, if able.  

You're blindly defending an Assclown In Chief who could give 2-shits about our men and women in uniform, and those who have served. 

WE WILL REMEMBER on election day - 

I shit you not. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes daveman, you are special.
Click to expand...

What have you done for the nation?  NOTE:  Mindlessly pulling the D lever when you're told to isn't benefiting the nation.


----------



## Warrior102

Peach said:


> Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.



When that's all you have, you run with it....


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..
> 
> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how irrelevant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you addressed me first in this thread. Won't be the first time you've claimed selective hearing. Prolly relates to how you are in real life...your posts reek of it...
Click to expand...

Yeah.  When I start posting on a NZ or Aussie board and pretend my opinion on your internal matters is important, you might have a point.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...



WWII was more about giving American lives in defense of Europe.



> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.



Are you a troll, or really this much of a fucking moron?



> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..



Or John Kerry, eh?



> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....



And no one has beaten you to death?

What an unusual thing that is....


----------



## daveman

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree with what they have done, but it is also a reality at the moment. Things are tight, govt needs to save money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could start by taking you off Food Stamps, asswipe.
> 
> Then go after things like the failed education system, elected officials high salaries, Obama's trips to Hawaii, many other wasteful things.
> 
> But to cut veterans and their families first - is just wrong.
> 
> Grow a brain, if able.
> 
> You're blindly defending an Assclown In Chief who could give 2-shits about our men and women in uniform, and those who have served.
> 
> WE WILL REMEMBER on election day -
> 
> I shit you not.
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...

Pay no mind to Gump.  He's not even American.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Peach said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he never paid attention to that. he suddenly wakes up when his entitlement ox is stabbed a little in the fat rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.
Click to expand...



your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.



Why don't you proclaim that to a group of Vietnam Vets in a VFW one night. Let me know when that is, so I can videotape you attempting to remove your teeth from your ass - you Commie little Anti-American, non-serving fuck.


----------



## Dr Grump

Peach said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he never paid attention to that. he suddenly wakes up when his entitlement ox is stabbed a little in the fat rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.
Click to expand...


not my point...


----------



## ogibillm

again, is this increase out of line with the increases others have seen in the cost of their healthcare

i know all at once it is, but is that only because the premiums were static or near static for so long?


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> Pay no mind to Gump.  He's not even American.



Nor sentient....


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you proclaim that to a group of Vietnam Vets in a VFW one night. Let me know when that is, so I can videotape you attempting to remove your teeth from your ass - you Commie little Anti-American, non-serving fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's right though.
> 
> viet nam had nothing to do with protecting america or americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he never paid attention to that. he suddenly wakes up when his entitlement ox is stabbed a little in the fat rump.
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
Click to expand...

Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.

You're welcome.  Fuck off.


----------



## L.K.Eder

ogibillm said:


> again, is this increase out of line with the increases others have seen in the cost of their healthcare
> 
> i know all at once it is, but is that only because the premiums were static or near static for so long?



no one cares, ogibillm. this is full outrage at their being at the end of the deficit controlling measures.


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> [
> 
> WWII was more about giving American lives in defense of Europe.
> 
> 
> Are you a troll, or really this much of a fucking moron?
> 
> 
> Or John Kerry, eh?
> 
> 
> And no one has beaten you to death?
> 
> What an unusual thing that is....



1) Gee, you never heard of a country called Japan? Pearl Harbor ring a bell?
2) You calling me a moron is like Stalin calling Mother Teresa a whore
3) Yeah, John Kerry blew up all those people in a building. Great comparison. What do you do for an encore? Tape breadcrumbs to a window and watch birds batter themselves to death?
4) And nobody's stuck a baseball bat up your arse and given you a thrill of a lifetime...


----------



## L.K.Eder

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you proclaim that to a group of Vietnam Vets in a VFW one night. Let me know when that is, so I can videotape you attempting to remove your teeth from your ass - you Commie little Anti-American, non-serving fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's right though.
> 
> viet nam had nothing to do with protecting america or americans.
Click to expand...



YEAH, but removing teeth will make that truth disappear, yuck yuck. what a bunch of whiny assholes.


----------



## Peach

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say you job at the condom cleaning plant guarantees you a pension and medical care if you successfully complete a 20 year career.
> 
> You sign a contact and agree to clean condoms for 20 years.
> 
> You retire in 2007.
> 
> Then President George Bush says your healthcare is on the chopping block.
> 
> You OK with that arrangement?
> 
> Of course you're not stupid.
> 
> Move along now... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time. I paid for my 'lifetime' driver's license back in 91. Four years later we got told we had to renew it every three years....
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have sucked off the teat of the govt for so long and got a job in the real world.
> 
> Oh, sorry, my bad. You're military, that makes you special....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
Click to expand...

Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
*********************************************
AGREED!


----------



## Dr Grump

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you proclaim that to a group of Vietnam Vets in a VFW one night. Let me know when that is, so I can videotape you attempting to remove your teeth from your ass - you Commie little Anti-American, non-serving fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's right though.
> 
> viet nam had nothing to do with protecting america or americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did Korea, Grenada, GW I or II.
> Although there is an argument for Afghanistan so I might have to edit my last....fighting them over there instead of the US is a fair argument...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
Click to expand...


Yep, totally grateful to those US servicemen from WWII. They called them the Greatest Generation for a reason. Pity ijits like you try and live off their reputation....


----------



## Peach

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..
> 
> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....
Click to expand...

The fact that one does not consider a war justified in no way lessens the sacrifice of those who SERVED.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing a DRIVER'S LICENSE to the benefits of those that agreed to risk their lives for this nation isn't RATIONAL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
Click to expand...


i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.

you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.


----------



## Warrior102

Once the draft is reinstated, the biggest challenge will be teaching these limpwrists how to march and follow orders.


----------



## Dr Grump

Peach said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..
> 
> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that one does not consider a war justified in no way lessens the sacrifice of those who SERVED.
Click to expand...


I agree, but that is not the argument. I'm not the one using the "protecting our freedoms" scenario. They are. I'm just pointing out the vast majority of actions since WWII have not been abut protecting your freedoms. it's more about the Great Game and American hegemony....


----------



## Dr Grump

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.
> 
> you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.
Click to expand...


<waits for Nazi inferences etc etc>


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> i am in germany.



That explains alot. 
Lost WW1
Lost WW2
Gave us Adolph Hitler
etc.


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am in germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains alot.
> Lost WW1
> Lost WW2
> Gave us Adolph Hitler
> etc.
> 
> Keep your mouth shut, ya fucking Brownshirt Nazi
Click to expand...


Viola! 

Also gave you great cars, the reformation, printing press and jet engines

your welcome...

<edit>too late for the edit. How does it feel to be so predictable asshat?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> 1) Gee, you never heard of a country called Japan? Pearl Harbor ring a bell?



Gee, you've never heard of Al Qaeda (or contractions, for that matter,) ? 9-11 ring a bell?



> 2) You calling me a moron is like Stalin calling Mother Teresa a whore



See, what your doing there sparky is mixing metaphors. 

That would have made an impact if you had said;

"You calling me a moron is like Stalin calling Gandhi a butcher."

Or ;

"You calling me a moron is like Heidi Fleiss calling Mother Teresa a whore."

You're really not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag, ya know?



> 3) Yeah, John Kerry blew up all those people in a building. Great comparison. What do you do for an encore? Tape breadcrumbs to a window and watch birds batter themselves to death?



Two men disgraced their uniform. I don't see ANYONE defending McVeigh - but I guarantee you'll defend Kerry..



> 4) And nobody's stuck a baseball bat up your arse and given you a thrill of a lifetime...



Yeah, but I don't go around trolling like the fucknut prick you are.

Fly to the USA, find a nice military bar, spout your fucknuttery while a friend tapes it, post your death on YouTube.

You'll be famous!


----------



## Trajan

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
Click to expand...


hes raising prices from I understand, like it or not, everyone ( except the lower classes) have to pay more per year too. This should be indexed to inflation and the concomitant cola raises in retirement pay should cover this, if they did it right.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am in germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That explains alot.
> Lost WW1
> Lost WW2
> Gave us Adolph Hitler
> etc.
Click to expand...


hahaha, grump called it.

we also started both world wars.

you should not strive (thrive) to emulate us.

it does not end well.

still mad, pull yourself up by your bootstraps.


----------



## Katzndogz

ogibillm said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a rather... unique... conclusion.
> 
> care to share how you arrived at it?
Click to expand...


From the article.


----------



## Stephanie

Dr Grump said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further evidence.
> 
> Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
Click to expand...


LISTEN UP...the one thing the Government is suppose to do is PROTECT US..

so our MILITARY should always come first and be kept STRONG and safe from crap like this...cut your damn welfare entitlements..


----------



## Trajan

merged


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> Viola!
> 
> Also gave you great cars, the reformation, printing press and jet engines
> 
> your welcome...
> 
> <edit>too late for the edit. How does it feel to be so predictable asshat?



You also gave us the Holocaust.


----------



## Trajan

alright, lets not get crazy.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> Also gave you great cars, the reformation, printing press and jet engines
> 
> your welcome...
> 
> <edit>too late for the edit. How does it feel to be so predictable asshat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also gave us the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


kiwis were totally uninvolved.


----------



## rdean

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administration&#8217;s proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers&#8217; benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacare&#8217;s state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



You have Obama confused with Republican Senator Tom Coburn.  

Here, let me help you out.

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie....,cf.osb&fp=c152efbdc21ccdf5&biw=1742&bih=882

Now aren't you glad I'm here to help you with the truth?


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> Also gave you great cars, the reformation, printing press and jet engines
> 
> your welcome...
> 
> <edit>too late for the edit. How does it feel to be so predictable asshat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also gave us the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


he's not german, einstein


----------



## rdean

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for further evidence.
> 
> Don't forget to scream racism or that we are killing babies when we ask to reduce welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of what? That you righties are selective when you decry big govt? You don't have to look too far to find evidence of that - especially on this board...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LISTEN UP...the one thing the Government is suppose to do is PROTECT US..
> 
> so our MILITARY should always come first and be kept STRONG and safe from crap like this...cut your damn welfare entitlements..
Click to expand...


Yet, it was McCain who said if give the military too many benefits, soldiers won't stay in the military.

True Story.  Prove me wrong.  I dare you.


----------



## L.K.Eder

rdean said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administration&#8217;s proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers&#8217; benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacare&#8217;s state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have Obama confused with Republican Senator Tom Coburn.
> 
> Here, let me help you out.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclie....,cf.osb&fp=c152efbdc21ccdf5&biw=1742&bih=882
> 
> Now aren't you glad I'm here to help you with the truth?
Click to expand...


ha, when i see your avatar







i think that might be ravi's.

great hat. almost like an albatross.


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Gee, you never heard of a country called Japan? Pearl Harbor ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, you've never heard of Al Qaeda (or contractions, for that matter,) ? 9-11 ring a bell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) You calling me a moron is like Stalin calling Mother Teresa a whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, what your doing there sparky is mixing metaphors.
> 
> That would have made an impact if you had said;
> 
> "You calling me a moron is like Stalin calling Gandhi a butcher."
> 
> Or ;
> 
> "You calling me a moron is like Heidi Fleiss calling Mother Teresa a whore."
> 
> You're really not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag, ya know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Yeah, John Kerry blew up all those people in a building. Great comparison. What do you do for an encore? Tape breadcrumbs to a window and watch birds batter themselves to death?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two men disgraced their uniform. I don't see ANYONE defending McVeigh - but I guarantee you'll defend Kerry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) And nobody's stuck a baseball bat up your arse and given you a thrill of a lifetime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I don't go around trolling like the fucknut prick you are.
> 
> Fly to the USA, find a nice military bar, spout your fucknuttery while a friend tapes it, post your death on YouTube.
> 
> You'll be famous!
Click to expand...


1) Which has got what to do with you calling WWII 'mainly' about Europe? Not the sharpest tool in the box, but you're a tool I'll give you that.
2) You do know that wasn't my point right? Actually, scratch that...you probably don't.
3) Yeah, let's compare a mass murderer to a person who won bronze and silver stars and three purple hearts. That's about your stock and trade. You do know that none of the Swift Boat liars who came out against Kerry actually served on the boat with him. 
4) I have had reasonable and top-calibre convos on this subject with many American servicemen. Fortunately of a lot higher cerebral capacity than you.


----------



## yidnar

Katzndogz said:


> Looks like obama is going to lose active military and veterans as voters.


he never had a majority active military vote !!


----------



## L.K.Eder

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> Also gave you great cars, the reformation, printing press and jet engines
> 
> your welcome...
> 
> <edit>too late for the edit. How does it feel to be so predictable asshat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also gave us the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not german, einstein
Click to expand...


i am german, to clear up the confusion, and to add to the confusion, i did not give you  the holocaust.


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> Also gave you great cars, the reformation, printing press and jet engines
> 
> your welcome...
> 
> <edit>too late for the edit. How does it feel to be so predictable asshat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also gave us the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


I'm not German. But that is true and LK is not denying that. In fact, he is giving you a clear warning...


----------



## koshergrl

What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.


----------



## L.K.Eder

koshergrl said:


> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.



link?


----------



## ogibillm

Katzndogz said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a rather... unique... conclusion.
> 
> care to share how you arrived at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the article.
Click to expand...


which part? got a quote? because that doesn't appear to be what it says at all


----------



## del

L.K.Eder said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...







here you go


----------



## L.K.Eder

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
Click to expand...


that's klink.

but close.

i don't know why grump earns the hate. i am entitled.


----------



## koshergrl

L.K.Eder said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...

 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/milit...ervice-and-this-asshole-is-doing-what-3.html?


----------



## del

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's klink.
> 
> but close.
> 
> i don't know why grump earns the hate. i am entitled.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

koshergrl said:


> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.



No, I am anti neocon, right-wing loon whackjobs. Just happens most seem who fit that category are American (although we do have the odd one in NZ and Oz).

And to compound my dislike of such retards, quite a few happen to post on here. Not much I can do about it Allie baby. If only they could push their IQ over 100 we could talk some sense into them..


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## del




----------



## Wry Catcher

Under Reagan it became the norm for vets to prove their health issue was service connected.

That said, the same people who whine about their earned benefits were supporting the efforts of Walker in Wisconsin to change the rules of employment and the benefits of other government employees.  Some of whom - fire and police - are more regularly in harms way then those AF clerks or Naval Storekeepers.


----------



## L.K.Eder




----------



## del




----------



## L.K.Eder

special


----------



## koshergrl

Dr Grump said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am.....
Click to expand...

 
Anti-American.


----------



## 007




----------



## Dot Com

This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com


> TRICARE UPDATE: As of October 1, 2011 military retirees who choose to enroll in TRICARE Prime will be required to pay an increased annual enrollment fee of $260



That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital


----------



## Dr Grump

koshergrl said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an anti-American piece of shit you are, grump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anti-You
Click to expand...


----------



## 007




----------



## Dr Grump

Dot Com said:


> This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
> TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com
> 
> 
> 
> TRICARE UPDATE: As of October 1, 2011 military retirees who choose to enroll in TRICARE Prime will be required to pay an increased annual enrollment fee of $260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital
Click to expand...


It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...


----------



## Katzndogz

If you don't like what he's doing, don't vote for him. Vote for someone else.   Encourage your friends and associates to vote for someone else.


----------



## geauxtohell

".....face down in the mud so that this strumpet..................."


----------



## L.K.Eder

geauxtohell said:


> ".....face down in the mud so that this strumpet..................."



well, that's just your opinion. maaaaaaaan


----------



## 007

Katzndogz said:


> If you don't like what he's doing, don't vote for him. Vote for someone else.   Encourage your friends and associates to vote for someone else.


----------



## Dot Com

Dr Grump said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
> TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com
> 
> 
> 
> TRICARE UPDATE: As of October 1, 2011 military retirees who choose to enroll in TRICARE Prime will be required to pay an increased annual enrollment fee of $260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
Click to expand...


I have to be means- tested when I go to the VA because I put-in < 20 yrs.


----------



## Dr Grump

Pale Rider said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like what he's doing, don't vote for him. Vote for someone else.   Encourage your friends and associates to vote for someone else.
Click to expand...


You have to have committed a crime first, Pale...


----------



## Dr Grump

Dot Com said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
> TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com
> 
> 
> That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to be means- tested when I go to the VA because I put-in < 20 yrs.
Click to expand...


if you turst 'em, hand most of your assets over to the kids...


----------



## 007

Dr Grump said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like what he's doing, don't vote for him. Vote for someone else.   Encourage your friends and associates to vote for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to have committed a crime first, Pale...
Click to expand...


obama has that covered bro...


----------



## regent

Uncensored2008 said:


> Obama is in office to serve the public employee unions. The military isn't unionized, so Obama is bound to shit on them.



Most Americans belong to some type of union be it the AMA, the Chamber of Commerce, the American Legion, the PTA but they belong.


----------



## The Gadfly

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone willing to give his or her life in defense of the nation is special.
> 
> Someone bitching impotently on the internet from another country is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time anybody gave their life in defense of your country was WWII...
> 
> The rest have been cannon fodder for your Machveillian politicians.
> 
> As for being special, Timothy McVeigh served. Putting on a uniform doesn't make you special. He is evidence of that..
> 
> And to a much lesser degree, so are you....
Click to expand...


No, putting on a uniform doesn't make you special......but what you DO while in that uniform does!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
Click to expand...

edar is a German


----------



## rightwinger

What else can you expect from Government run healthcare?


----------



## sealybobo

So union workers, police, firefightes and teachers can all take a pay cut but not you?  See how its ok until it happens to them?  Cry us a river.  We're broke, remember?  The rich need to keep their Bush tax breaks.  Romney pays 12% in taxes and you pay over 30%.  

We told you attacking the unions was only the first step because we all make too much if you ask a Republicans.  Everyone except for that Republican.  They don't make enough.  But everyone else makes too much.


----------



## uscitizen

Most people who work 25 years at a job do not have health care after retirement.  Unless Medicare if they are over 65.
Even if the company did offer it to retirees when they started working there.


----------



## The Gadfly

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, totally grateful to those US servicemen from WWII. They called them the Greatest Generation for a reason. Pity ijits like you try and live off their reputation....
Click to expand...


Those of us who served in other conflicts can live off our own reputation, and we do! Wouldn't have it any other way! Just because idiots like you don't like our wars, does not make any of us second-class vets, or second-class citizens either.  I'm a Vietnam vet, and damn proud of it. We fought with honor, courage and devotion to duty, and we won. Then we came home and fought another war with idiots like you who tried to shame and dishonor us, and in spite of forty years of lies, slander, innuendo, ignorance and indifference, we won that one too! I hope that little fact sticks in your leftist craw, until you choke on it! So, kindly excuse me, when I say I do not give a shit what you think! Incidentally, there is one thing *some* of the Greatest Generation did, that you will NEVER see *us* do-turn our backs on the next generation of vets. You and those like you are NEVER AGAIN going to be allowed to do to another group of veterans what you tried to do to us, not as long as there is even ONE of us left!


----------



## ogibillm

uscitizen said:


> Most people who work 25 years at a job do not have health care after retirement.  Unless Medicare if they are over 65.
> Even if the company did offer it to retirees when they started working there.



and just to be clear, retirees will still have health benefits, they'll just have to pay more in premiums... but still nothing crazy or untenable


----------



## del

The Gadfly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, totally grateful to those US servicemen from WWII. They called them the Greatest Generation for a reason. Pity ijits like you try and live off their reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those of us who served in other conflicts can live off our own reputation, and we do! Wouldn't have it any other way! Just because idiots like you don't like our wars, does not make any of us second-class vets, or second-class citizens either.  I'm a Vietnam vet, and damn proud of it. We fought with honor, courage and devotion to duty, and we won. Then we came home and fought another war with idiots like you who tried to shame and dishonor us, and in spite of forty years of lies, slander, innuendo, ignorance and indifference, we won that one too! I hope that little fact sticks in your leftist craw, until you choke on it! So, kindly excuse me, when I say I do not give a shit what you think! Incidentally, there is one thing *some* of the Greatest Generation did, that you will NEVER see *us* do-turn our backs on the next generation of vets. You and those like you are NEVER AGAIN going to be allowed to do to another group of veterans what you tried to do to us, not as long as there is even ONE of us left!
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnpkDWbeJs]Psyco - Lighten up Francis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## editec

Two Thumbs said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> Last month, he lost Catholic votes - this month he loses military/retirees.
> 
> Thank God he's out the door this year....
> 
> What a pathetic waste
> 
> Funny/sad
> 
> The dems and leftist SCREAM for cuts to the DoD. And every time they get those cuts it's the vets that suffer, THEN they actually claim to care more than reps and conservatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been misinformed, TT.
> 
> The Veterans ADMIN is _not part of the DoD budget_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This does not include many military-related items that are outside of the Defense Department budget, such as nuclear weapons research, maintenance, cleanup, and production, which is in the Department of Energy budget, Veterans Affairs, the Treasury Department's payments in pensions to military retirees and widows and their families, interest on debt incurred in past wars, or State Department financing of foreign arms sales and militarily-related development assistance. Neither does it include defense spending that is not military in nature, such as the Department of Homeland Security, counter-terrorism spending by the FBI, and intelligence-gathering spending by NASA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now go ye and read a book, kid.
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

ogibillm said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who work 25 years at a job do not have health care after retirement.  Unless Medicare if they are over 65.
> Even if the company did offer it to retirees when they started working there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just to be clear, retirees will still have health benefits, they'll just have to pay more in premiums... but still nothing crazy or untenable
Click to expand...


Yes military ones will.
Most private retirees will not and those that do are generally forced onto Medicare if they are eligible.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, totally grateful to those US servicemen from WWII. They called them the Greatest Generation for a reason. Pity ijits like you try and live off their reputation....
Click to expand...

I have no need to.  I'm proud of my service.

You don't actually know any American servicemen, do you?

Of course you don't.  You're a leftist, and are automatically an expert in everything.  

Enjoy your delusion, Irrelevant Boi.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> your military cult is disgusting. it also makes you bankrupt, i heard a lot of whining about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.
> 
> you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.
Click to expand...

You owe your very existence to America.  And you owe the current American military for the impact we have on your economy.  

As I said, you're welcome.  Fuck off.


----------



## mudwhistle

Baruch Menachem said:


> He just wants to move everyone to Obamacare.
> 
> ANd they would have to pass a bunch of laws to make it happen that are very unlikely in the current congress.
> 
> He is making huge increases for service members, who don't get that much to begin with, and he is leaving the civilian employees alone.
> 
> It seriously looks like he is trying to moon the troops one last time as he goes out the door.



But Obama got Bin Laden.........


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> we also started both world wars.


And we ended them.

You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.


----------



## Caroljo

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.
> 
> It'll never fly. Too many veteran's organizations will stick Obama's nose into it and it'll be an election issue he can't handle. Much like occurred with the Catholic issue last week.
> 
> He's fucking up weekly - which is fantastic.
> 
> Merely highlighting the hate and disregard people like you and Obama have for people who have served this country.
> 
> Hard to believe people have fought and died for scumbags like you.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


It's too bad our military can't CHOOSE who they protect...maybe a few on this board would have to hire their own bodyguards!


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> Most people who work 25 years at a job do not have health care after retirement.  Unless Medicare if they are over 65.
> Even if the company did offer it to retirees when they started working there.



Most jobs don't expect as much from you ether. 

Guess risking your life for 20 year minimum doesn't matter much to you.


----------



## sparky

daveman said:


> You don't actually know any American servicemen, do you?
> 
> Of course you don't.  You're a leftist, and are automatically an expert in everything.
> 
> Enjoy your delusion, Irrelevant Boi.



so _every_ recruit is a rightie?

man, the things i _learn_ here

_thanks_ Dave!

~S~


----------



## uscitizen

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
Click to expand...


the US just starts economies they cannot finish.


----------



## Outback

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
Click to expand...


Europe starts 'em and the US finishes them.   That's what I was taught.


----------



## uscitizen

Yep we finished Vietnam.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.
> 
> you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You owe your very existence to America.  And you owe the current American military for the impact we have on your economy.
> 
> As I said, you're welcome.  Fuck off.
Click to expand...


temper tantrum, doughboy?


----------



## Article 15

A lot of you deficit hawks flipping out over this never batted an eye when other gov't workers were targeted for cuts or asked to pay more.

Now that the shoe is on the other foot listen to you.


----------



## Article 15

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.
> 
> you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You owe your very existence to America.  And you owe the current American military for the impact we have on your economy.
> 
> As I said, you're welcome.  Fuck off.
Click to expand...


Grow up, Dave.

You sound like the prototypical arrogant American that is loathed around the world.


----------



## uscitizen

The military is a lot like a big union?


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
Click to expand...


and when "we" decline to participate in another war of choice, we are called traitors and pussies who have sweet-heart deals with saddam.

"we" are capable of learning from our history.

it is "your" turn.

you are welcome


----------



## mudwhistle

sparky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually know any American servicemen, do you?
> 
> Of course you don't.  You're a leftist, and are automatically an expert in everything.
> 
> Enjoy your delusion, Irrelevant Boi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so _every_ recruit is a rightie?
> 
> man, the things i _learn_ here
> 
> _thanks_ Dave!
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Just another example of Chicago politics.

Obama screws one group while he's showing favoritism of another. 

Next he's gonna be covering black active-duty and cutting benefits for whites.


----------



## uscitizen

Tricare should charge higher rates for obese and smokers, etc just like private ins does?


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> Tricare should charge higher rates for obese and smokers, etc just like private ins does?



Why don't you use income as gage. 

Captains and above pay more. 

Somebody who's obese and a smoker tends to die off faster than those that maintain their health better. I don't see any savings there. 

How bout just change the program and cancel the old one without notifying anyone like they did when they switched to Tricare from Champus.


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.



Military health care is not an entitlement, you have to make sure your troops health is 100% before you put them in harms way.


----------



## High_Gravity

L.K.Eder said:


> special



That looks fun.


----------



## High_Gravity

uscitizen said:


> The military is a lot like a big union?



No, not at all.


----------



## NLT

L.K.Eder said:


> shitty, when they renege on a deal.
> 
> tough shit.



You're a fucking douche bag


----------



## L.K.Eder

NLT said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> shitty, when they renege on a deal.
> 
> tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
Click to expand...


----------



## del

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
Click to expand...


and we seem to have developed the same habit

just sayin


----------



## del

uscitizen said:


> Yep we finished Vietnam.



and iraq and afghanistan and korea


----------



## del

L.K.Eder said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> shitty, when they renege on a deal.
> 
> tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


buck up


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



The article states that it is the Pentagon which is the one wanting to do this. I have to get a MEANS test every year for the VA, so why not  the retirees?


----------



## Moonglow

If you like to get sex join the military, you get fucked everyday! Was the popular saying when I was in the Army.


----------



## uscitizen

High_Gravity said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military health care is not an entitlement, you have to make sure your troops health is 100% before you put them in harms way.
Click to expand...


Yep while in the service.  Seems like this thread is for veterans though not active duty?


----------



## uscitizen

del said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we finished Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and iraq and afghanistan and korea
Click to expand...


And how many times in Nicaragua?


----------



## del

uscitizen said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we finished Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and iraq and afghanistan and korea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many times in Nicaragua?
Click to expand...


depends on who you talk to

three?


----------



## Dante

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administration&#8217;s proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers&#8217; benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacare&#8217;s state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



25 years? What years? So you volunteered and GOT PAID for your service? hmmmm, entitlement?


"I Served 25 Years in the Service - And this Asshole is Doing What?????"

and in 25 years you never learned to respect the office of the Presidency?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> 1) Which has got what to do with you calling WWII 'mainly' about Europe?



You know sparky, not one American died at the hands of an enemy on the soil of the continental USA during that conflict. 

A lot died on the continent of Europe. 

Yer just as sharp as a marble, aren't you?



> Not the sharpest tool in the box, but you're a tool I'll give you that.



Said the wrench to the hammer.



> 2) You do know that wasn't my point right? Actually, scratch that...you probably don't.



Poor sparky, English phrasing is such a challenge....



> 3) Yeah, let's compare a mass murderer to a person who won bronze and silver stars and three purple hearts. That's about your stock and trade. You do know that none of the Swift Boat liars who came out against Kerry actually served on the boat with him.



You work so hard on false dichotomy, yet fail so miserably.

Hey, look at the bright side, without logical fallacy, you'd have no logic at all!



> 4) I have had reasonable and top-calibre convos on this subject with many American servicemen. Fortunately of a lot higher cerebral capacity than you.



Sure;

Some of your best friends are......

ROFL

Standard Disclaimer: Who said the dull witted provided no entertainment value?


----------



## uscitizen

I served 25 years with a company and the outsourced my job to India.


----------



## Dante

Outback said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe starts 'em and the US finishes them.   That's what I was taught.
Click to expand...


Uhm, Europe is NOT a nation and had no war powers? Wars in Europe where we decided to intervene?  

Germans and Italians wanting to control the continent


----------



## Warrior102

Dante said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> and in 25 years you never learned to respect the office of the Presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect is something you earn, inbred.
Click to expand...


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> and in 25 years you never learned to respect the office of the Presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect is something you earn, inbred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you've still got time
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> I served 25 years with a company and the outsourced my job to India.



The company should have just outsourced you to India.


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> i am german, to clear up the confusion, and to add to the confusion, i did not give you  the holocaust.



How about crabs? You give anyone those?


----------



## Dante

uscitizen said:


> I served 25 years with a company and the outsourced my job to India.



I served 25 years doing something, but I forget what it was.


----------



## Warrior102

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am german, to clear up the confusion, and to add to the confusion, i did not give you  the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you people discovered deodorant yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> and in 25 years you never learned to respect the office of the Presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect is something you earn, inbred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Bush did?
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served 25 years doing something, but I forget what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you serve is blowjobs behind the dumpster at Pier 7 of the Naval Base.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> that's klink.
> 
> but close.
> 
> i don't know why grump earns the hate. i am entitled.



Don't feel bad, you earn a lot of pity...


----------



## uscitizen

Dante said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served 25 years with a company and the outsourced my job to India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served 25 years doing something, but I forget what it was.
Click to expand...


So you WERE in the military then?


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Respect is something you earn, inbred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes - Bush was highly respected when he was in office by members of the military and their families, unlike the current Socialist In Chump who's cutting their benefits left and right.
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Bush did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - Bush was highly respected when he was in office by members of the military and their families, unlike the current Socialist In Chump who's cutting their benefits left and right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how he earned it?
> 
> By declining to go to Nam?
> By working on a political campaign while on active duty?
> By losing his flight status?
> By wanting to cut veterans benefits while at war?
> By putting troops in harms way in Iraq, a preemptive invasion that turned out to be for bogus reasons?
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Uncensored2008 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am german, to clear up the confusion, and to add to the confusion, i did not give you  the holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about crabs? You give anyone those?
Click to expand...


i gave my wife antarctic king crab in punta arenas.


----------



## editec

Dr Grump said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
> TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com
> 
> 
> 
> TRICARE UPDATE: As of October 1, 2011 military retirees who choose to enroll in TRICARE Prime will be required to pay an increased annual enrollment fee of $260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
Click to expand...

 
Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.

And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - Bush was highly respected when he was in office by members of the military and their families, unlike the current Socialist In Chump who's cutting their benefits left and right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how he earned it?
> 
> By declining to go to Nam?
> By working on a political campaign while on active duty?
> By losing his flight status?
> By wanting to cut veterans benefits while at war?
> By putting troops in harms way in Iraq, a preemptive invasion that turned out to be for bogus reasons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claims are as bogus as your alleged military service.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

uscitizen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served 25 years with a company and the outsourced my job to India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served 25 years doing something, but I forget what it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you WERE in the military then?
Click to expand...


US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > US Discussion > Military > I Served 25 Years in the Service - And this Asshole is Doing What?????

----

and I was in the volunteer Army (signed up 1973 - Basic 1974)  bunch of misfits and lost souls if you ask me. Many are now loud mouthed veterans who forget their pasts. (that said, I have respect for lifers)


----------



## Uncensored2008

regent said:


> Most Americans belong to some type of union be it the AMA, the Chamber of Commerce, the American Legion, the PTA but they belong.



Are you in an Obama Truthiness Squad?

If so, you Brownshirts sure are fucking stupid.

{In 2011, the union membership rate--the percent of wage and salary workers who 
were members of a union--was 11.8 percent}

Union Members Summary

I know you're here to lie for Obama, but good fuck, try not to make the lies so stupid.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how he earned it?
> 
> By declining to go to Nam?
> By working on a political campaign while on active duty?
> By losing his flight status?
> By wanting to cut veterans benefits while at war?
> By putting troops in harms way in Iraq, a preemptive invasion that turned out to be for bogus reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims are as bogus as your alleged military service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please detail the bogisity of my claims.
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

editec said:


> Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.



Huh?? An E-1 with less than 2 years service (bootcamper - off to one of Obama's wars) is making $1450 a month! 

That's good pay to you?

You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Please detail the bogisity of my claims.



Do it yourself, dumbass


----------



## Dante

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> and in 25 years you never learned to respect the office of the Presidency?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect is something you earn, inbred.
Click to expand...


The Office of the Presidency?

gawd, you're a misfit if there ever were one.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? An E-1 with less than 2 years service (bootcamper - off to one of Obama's wars) is making $1450 a month!
> 
> That's good pay to you?
> 
> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.
Click to expand...



$8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
That is less than 1450/mo.


Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served 25 years doing something, but I forget what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you serve is blowjobs behind the dumpster at Pier 7 of the Naval Base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO.  You sure messed up that quote.
> 
> that was someone else's statement.
> 
> And just how would you know about the BJ's behind the dumpster?
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> the US just starts economies they cannot finish.



I'm sure that made sense to you;

But I haven't been privileged with the copious amount of Crack which you've obviously enjoyed this morning.......


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> $8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
> That is less than 1450/mo.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?



$8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? An E-1 with less than 2 years service (bootcamper - off to one of Obama's wars) is making $1450 a month!
> 
> That's good pay to you?
> 
> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.
Click to expand...


That E-1 doesn't have to pay for housing or food out of that money.....


----------



## Dante

Warrior102 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? An E-1 with less than 2 years service (bootcamper - off to one of Obama's wars) is making $1450 a month!
> 
> That's good pay to you?
> 
> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.
Click to expand...


 making $1450 a month with benefits, like a roof over the head, meals (same as food stamps - government issued), medical care (including dental), and more...


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
> That is less than 1450/mo.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Well now I thought they were doing it out of patriotism and service to their country?

But yes you are right our military is turning more mercenary.

$8.80 is pay for those making parts for Toyatos here in KY.

Or Hot Pockets.


----------



## jillian

High_Gravity said:


> What the fuck?



why do you assume his rightwingnut "source" is telling the truth and isn't doing the fauxrage thing?


----------



## Dante

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
> That is less than 1450/mo.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Until the 'WoT' enlisted people sat on bases masturbating...

please, people VOLUNTEER. hello?


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? An E-1 with less than 2 years service (bootcamper - off to one of Obama's wars) is making $1450 a month!
> 
> That's good pay to you?
> 
> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That E-1 doesn't have to pay for housing or food out of that money.....
Click to expand...


True - if he's married, he gets a little extra to pay rent if living off base. Not much. And the government doesn't deliver food, diapers, and baby food. He pays for that out of that money. But, you knew that.  

If you can't find the military pay chart I'd be happy to post it.


----------



## jillian

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how he earned it?
> 
> By declining to go to Nam?
> By working on a political campaign while on active duty?
> By losing his flight status?
> By wanting to cut veterans benefits while at war?
> By putting troops in harms way in Iraq, a preemptive invasion that turned out to be for bogus reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your claims are as bogus as your alleged military service.
Click to expand...


everything he said is 100% true. you can like it or not. *shrug*


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> $8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
> That is less than 1450/mo.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?



$8.50 at a 40 hour job is $1,462 a month, sparky.

There's a reason you're a leftist - and it isn't because you're brimming over with cerebral capacity....


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
> That is less than 1450/mo.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
Click to expand...


yeah, because e-1s all have mortgages, fuckwit

banks are lining up to give 18 yo kids mortgages.

hellooooo


----------



## Warrior102

Dante said:


> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.



 making $1450 a month with benefits, like a roof over the head, meals (same as food stamps - government issued), medical care (including dental), and more...
[/QUOTE]

Roof over head - if housing is available. 
Meals for the family and the servicemember if married? I don't think so. 
Medical/dental for the family - that's the least they can do for the young kid on deployment getting shot at. $1450/month before taxes amounts to SHIT for a salary.


----------



## ogibillm

editec said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
> TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com
> 
> 
> That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.
> 
> And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.
Click to expand...

not only true, but demonstratable.

just look at the difference between what a technician is paid for a job (military civilian) and what the same job pays for AGR (active duty)


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> making $1450 a month with benefits, like a roof over the head, meals (same as food stamps - government issued), medical care (including dental), and more...
> 
> 
> Roof over head - if housing is available.
> Meals for the family and the servicemember if married? I don't think so.
> Medical/dental for the family - that's the least they can do for the young kid on deployment getting shot at. $1450/month before taxes amounts to SHIT for a salary.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? An E-1 with less than 2 years service (bootcamper - off to one of Obama's wars) is making $1450 a month!
> 
> That's good pay to you?
> 
> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That E-1 doesn't have to pay for housing or food out of that money.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - if he's married, he gets a little extra to pay rent if living off base. Not much. And the government doesn't deliver food, diapers, and baby food. He pays for that out of that money. But, you knew that.
> 
> If you can't find the military pay chart I'd be happy to post it.
Click to expand...


"a little"?

What military were you in?

Pope AFB where I spent the bulk of my time in the Air Force currently has a BAH rate of
$1023/mo for an E-1 with a dependent.

Pope AFB (Pope Field) Housing :: Pope AFB (Pope Field), NC Housing & Relocation Information

That money is TAX FREE.

I split a three bedroom apt with two other guys when I was an A1C and was splitting and $800/mo rent bill with them.  I had money coming out my ears.


----------



## Warrior102

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8-8.50 is GOOD starting wages here in KY.
> That is less than 1450/mo.
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe why KY has so many enlisting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, because e-1s all have mortgages, fuckwit
> 
> banks are lining up to give 18 yo kids mortgages.
> 
> hellooooo
Click to expand...


Why does one have to be 18, no family, to be an E-1? 

Many E-1s have degrees, are in their 20s, are married have kids. You expect them to live in the barracks with their wives and kids? They either rent or have a mortgage.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dante said:


> I served 25 years doing something, but I forget what it was.



Drinking MD 20/20 and sleeping in the gutter?

It's just a guess....


----------



## Article 15

They get another $348/mo in BAS tax free if they move off base....

http://www.military.com/benefits/content/military-pay/allowances/basic-allowance-for-subsistence.html


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> making $1450 a month with benefits, like a roof over the head, meals (same as food stamps - government issued), medical care (including dental), and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roof over head - if housing is available.
> Meals for the family and the servicemember if married? I don't think so.
> Medical/dental for the family - that's the least they can do for the young kid on deployment getting shot at. $1450/month before taxes amounts to SHIT for a salary.
Click to expand...


and if housing isn't available, they get BAH.

and if they're married, they'll get paid for that.

if we were underpaying our military recruitment would be an issue.

is it?


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because e-1s all have mortgages, fuckwit
> 
> banks are lining up to give 18 yo kids mortgages.
> 
> hellooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does one have to be 18, no family, to be an E-1?
> 
> Many E-1s have degrees, are in their 20s, are married have kids. You expect them to live in the barracks with their wives and kids? They either rent or have a mortgage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That E-1 doesn't have to pay for housing or food out of that money.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True - if he's married, he gets a little extra to pay rent if living off base. Not much. And the government doesn't deliver food, diapers, and baby food. He pays for that out of that money. But, you knew that.
> 
> If you can't find the military pay chart I'd be happy to post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "a little"?
> 
> What military were you in?
> 
> Pope AFB where I spent the bulk of my time in the Air Force currently has a BAH rate of
> $1023/mo for an E-1 with a dependent.
> 
> Pope AFB (Pope Field) Housing :: Pope AFB (Pope Field), NC Housing & Relocation Information
> 
> That money is TAX FREE.
> 
> I split a three bedroom apt with two other guys when I was an A1C and was splitting and $800/mo rent bill with them.  I had money coming out my ears.
Click to expand...


I posted Base Pay, not BHA. $1023 for food, rent is not a lot of money for a family. Sorry. Subtract $800 for rent from that, and what does that leave them? 

Most families don't prefer "roommates" to split the rent.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because e-1s all have mortgages, fuckwit
> 
> banks are lining up to give 18 yo kids mortgages.
> 
> hellooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does one have to be 18, no family, to be an E-1?
> 
> Many E-1s have degrees, are in their 20s, are married have kids. You expect them to live in the barracks with their wives and kids? They either rent or have a mortgage.
Click to expand...

in what world do you live in where many e-1s have degrees?


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Why does this actually surprise anyone?  Barry and his boys mouth a good one-liner, but when it comes down to it, those boys and girls that are serving their country are nothing more than expendable assets to them.  They don't give a rats a*s about the men and women serving in the military and they never will.

Lefties believe the military is evil...  Unions are good.  GAWD...


----------



## Dante

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> making $1450 a month with benefits, like a roof over the head, meals (same as food stamps - government issued), medical care (including dental), and more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roof over head - if housing is available.
> Meals for the family and the servicemember if married? I don't think so.
> Medical/dental for the family - that's the least they can do for the young kid on deployment getting shot at. $1450/month before taxes amounts to SHIT for a salary.
Click to expand...


cry me a river.

people like you are killing support for military entitlements


----------



## Warrior102

if we were underpaying our military recruitment would be an issue.

is it?[/QUOTE]

The military has always been underpaid. It's always been an issue. Had you ever served, you'd know that.


----------



## strollingbones

18 yr old with high school degrees?  or 20 yr olds with college degrees?  e 1s?


----------



## ogibillm

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Why does this actually surprise anyone?  Barry and his boys mouth a good one-liner, but when it comes down to it, those boys and girls that are serving their country are nothing more than expendable assets to them.  They don't give a rats a*s about the men and women serving in the military and they never will.
> 
> Lefties believe the military is evil...  Unions are good.  GAWD...



and yet who was it that started two ground wars for.... what exactly?

talk about viewing the military as expendable.


----------



## strollingbones

Warrior102 said:


> if we were underpaying our military recruitment would be an issue.
> 
> is it?



The military has always been underpaid. It's always been an issue. Had you ever served, you'd know that.[/QUOTE]


e9 pay was damn good......


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we were underpaying our military recruitment would be an issue.
> 
> is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military has always been underpaid. It's always been an issue. Had you ever served, you'd know that.
Click to expand...


if the military has always been underpaid how are we able to meet recruitment goals?


----------



## Moonglow

Warrior102 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $8.80 is a good wage for an ex-con, not for people getting shot at on deployment with families and mortgages back home, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because e-1s all have mortgages, fuckwit
> 
> banks are lining up to give 18 yo kids mortgages.
> 
> hellooooo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does one have to be 18, no family, to be an E-1?
> 
> Many E-1s have degrees, are in their 20s, are married have kids. You expect them to live in the barracks with their wives and kids? They either rent or have a mortgage.
Click to expand...


Normally if you have the rank of E-1 you are in training and are seperated from your family. If you are at your reg duty station or deployed and have the rank of E-1 it is because you got an article 15 so, no tears for those people


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> and yet who was it that started two ground wars for.... what exactly?
> 
> talk about viewing the military as expendable.



Since when did people of your ilk start caring about the military? I'm sure you've been on the phone all day with elected officials in outrage over Obama's proposed cuts to veteran's healthcare benefits, right?


----------



## L.K.Eder

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> if we were underpaying our military recruitment would be an issue.
> 
> is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military has always been underpaid. It's always been an issue. Had you ever served, you'd know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if the military has always been underpaid how are we able to meet recruitment goals?
Click to expand...



shang hai ing.


----------



## Warrior102

Moonglow said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, because e-1s all have mortgages, fuckwit
> 
> banks are lining up to give 18 yo kids mortgages.
> 
> hellooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does one have to be 18, no family, to be an E-1?
> 
> Many E-1s have degrees, are in their 20s, are married have kids. You expect them to live in the barracks with their wives and kids? They either rent or have a mortgage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Normally if you have the rank of E-1 you are in training and are seperated from your family. If you are at your reg duty station or deployed and have the rank of E-1 it is because you got an article 15 so, no tears for those people
Click to expand...


Fine - I'll promote you to E-2. 
Now you make a whopping $1671 base pay, before taxes. 
Go out and buy yourself a Caddy with that.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably make more in Food Stamps than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> making $1450 a month with benefits, like a roof over the head, meals (same as food stamps - government issued), medical care (including dental), and more...
Click to expand...


Roof over head - if housing is available. 
Meals for the family and the servicemember if married? I don't think so. 
Medical/dental for the family - that's the least they can do for the young kid on deployment getting shot at. $1450/month before taxes amounts to SHIT for a salary.[/QUOTE]

Who says the govt is to support the soldiers family?
Or that the soldier is required to have a family?
Sounds kinda socialistic to me.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet who was it that started two ground wars for.... what exactly?
> 
> talk about viewing the military as expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did people of your ilk start caring about the military? I'm sure you've been on the phone all day with elected officials in outrage over Obama's proposed cuts to veteran's healthcare benefits, right?
Click to expand...


people of my ilk? you don't know me, you don't know my situation.

i will tell you this - these cuts would directly affect me. i have no problem with them.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does one have to be 18, no family, to be an E-1?
> 
> Many E-1s have degrees, are in their 20s, are married have kids. You expect them to live in the barracks with their wives and kids? They either rent or have a mortgage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally if you have the rank of E-1 you are in training and are seperated from your family. If you are at your reg duty station or deployed and have the rank of E-1 it is because you got an article 15 so, no tears for those people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine - I'll promote you to E-2.
> Now you make a whopping $1671 base pay, before taxes.
> Go out and buy yourself a Caddy with that.
Click to expand...


So the govt should support golf?
Yeah Boner and Obama seem to think so.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will tell you this - these cuts would directly affect me. i have no problem with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the VFW, the American Legion and VVOA has a HUGE problem with them - and we've got some payback coming on election day.
Click to expand...


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yet who was it that started two ground wars for.... what exactly?
> 
> talk about viewing the military as expendable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when did people of your *ilk* start caring about the military? I'm sure you've been on the phone all day with elected officials in outrage over Obama's proposed cuts to veteran's healthcare benefits, right?
Click to expand...


just as a side note, you can always tell when someone is losing badly when they drag out the *i* word.

true story

foist is a pretty good indicator as well

ilk


----------



## Dante

Katzndogz said:


> *obama cuts military health care
> *
> To pay for union health care.




active duty military are fine. ideologically motivated veterans need to stfu with the hysterics


----------



## uscitizen

And on the x con thing there are several in the mililtary.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True - if he's married, he gets a little extra to pay rent if living off base. Not much. And the government doesn't deliver food, diapers, and baby food. He pays for that out of that money. But, you knew that.
> 
> If you can't find the military pay chart I'd be happy to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a little"?
> 
> What military were you in?
> 
> Pope AFB where I spent the bulk of my time in the Air Force currently has a BAH rate of
> $1023/mo for an E-1 with a dependent.
> 
> Pope AFB (Pope Field) Housing :: Pope AFB (Pope Field), NC Housing & Relocation Information
> 
> That money is TAX FREE.
> 
> I split a three bedroom apt with two other guys when I was an A1C and was splitting and $800/mo rent bill with them.  I had money coming out my ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted Base Pay, not BHA. $1023 for food, rent is not a lot of money for a family. Sorry. Subtract $800 for rent from that, and what does that leave them?
> 
> Most families don't prefer "roommates" to split the rent.
Click to expand...


You said they get "a little extra" to pay rent.  A thousand bucks a month tax free isn't "a little extra".  And the $1023 is just BAH.  They get another $350 BAS, also tax free.  That's pretty much $1400/mo extra each month.

They also happen to fall into the "no income tax" bracket so what they do pay in taxes up front they get all back and then some on the other end.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will tell you this - these cuts would directly affect me. i have no problem with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the VFW, the American Legion and VVOA has a HUGE problem with them - and we've got some payback coming on election day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i would expect them to. special interest groups look out for their special interests.
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will tell you this - these cuts would directly affect me. i have no problem with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the VFW, the American Legion and VVOA has a HUGE problem with them - and we've got some payback coming on election day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> Yep if you vote Santorum and he wins you will get that payback...
> But not as you expect.
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

Dante said:


> active duty military are fine. ideologically motivated veterans need to stfu with the hysterics



There are 22+million veterans in the U.S. 
How do you expect to shut us up on election day?


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> You said they get "a little extra" to pay rent.  A thousand bucks a month tax free isn't "a little extra".  And the $1023 is just BAH.  They get another $350 BAS, also tax free.  That's pretty much $1400/mo extra each month.
> 
> They also happen to fall into the "no income tax" bracket so what they do pay in taxes up front they get all back and then some on the other end.



That's not that much money for a family. 
I don't understand how anyone could find that acceptable. 
A pay raise under this administration would be a refreshing start.


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> active duty military are fine. ideologically motivated veterans need to stfu with the hysterics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 22+million veterans in the U.S.
> How do you expect to shut us up on election day?
Click to expand...


a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people

hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors


----------



## L.K.Eder

i think obama has lost warrior0815's vote.


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said they get "a little extra" to pay rent.  A thousand bucks a month tax free isn't "a little extra".  And the $1023 is just BAH.  They get another $350 BAS, also tax free.  That's pretty much $1400/mo extra each month.
> 
> They also happen to fall into the "no income tax" bracket so what they do pay in taxes up front they get all back and then some on the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not that much money for a family.
> I don't understand how anyone could find that acceptable.
> A pay raise under this administration would be a refreshing start.
Click to expand...


they can always not re-up

strange but true


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said they get "a little extra" to pay rent.  A thousand bucks a month tax free isn't "a little extra".  And the $1023 is just BAH.  They get another $350 BAS, also tax free.  That's pretty much $1400/mo extra each month.
> 
> They also happen to fall into the "no income tax" bracket so what they do pay in taxes up front they get all back and then some on the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not that much money for a family.
> I don't understand how anyone could find that acceptable.
> A pay raise under this administration would be a refreshing start.
Click to expand...


There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.


----------



## Warrior102

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people
> 
> hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
Click to expand...


----------



## uscitizen

L.K.Eder said:


> i think obama has lost warrior0815's vote.



I wonder who he plans on voting for?


----------



## Dante

Warrior102 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> active duty military are fine. ideologically motivated veterans need to stfu with the hysterics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 22+million veterans in the U.S.
> How do you expect to shut us up on election day?
Click to expand...


there you go again...

Who said anything about _veterans _shutting up?

ideological misfits like you who hide behind being a veteran need to get a life. you volunteered, now stfu


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people
> 
> hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Frightening chickenshits to death.
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

uscitizen said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think obama has lost warrior0815's vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who he plans on voting for?
Click to expand...



for the guy who promises to give him a handout.


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people
> 
> hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
Click to expand...


nothing

it doesn't take much

figure out the quote function, retard, i'm sick of cleaning up after your fat ass


----------



## Article 15

In 4-6 years should you make E-5 (like most competent troops do), your base pay is $2500/ mo and your BAH goes up to $1100/mo.


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.



You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.


----------



## uscitizen

L.K.Eder said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think obama has lost warrior0815's vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who he plans on voting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> for the guy who promises to give him a handout.
Click to expand...


so not Ron Paul then.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> In 4-6 years should you make E-5 (like most competent troops do), your base pay is $2500/ mo and your BAH goes up to $1100/mo.



Add that to your BAS and suddenly your monthly pay is $3900/mo with almost $1500 of it being completely tax free.

Not a bad gig.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
Click to expand...


that's amazing. 

anyone know the gestation period for humans?


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
Click to expand...


if you can't afford kids, you shouldn't have them.

where have i heard that before, asswipe?


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
Click to expand...


And where i the military contract does it state that troops are required to be married and have children?
How about some personal responsibility?

And of course that wait period all came about under Obama?
they had zero wait period under Bush 

And if that personhood law had passed in VA how would that have changed that?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
Click to expand...


a baby needs to ripen about 9 months.

get in line early.


----------



## Dante

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people
> 
> hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing
> 
> it doesn't take much
> 
> figure out the quote function, retard, i'm sick of cleaning up after your fat ass
Click to expand...

del, you must excuse the wounded vet...drinking while posting. (probably drank inappropriately on post too)


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
Click to expand...


Most civilian families are dual income to help them make ends meet.

And I'm sure spouses don't work together _at all_ to deal with those problems.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Warrior102 said:


> There are 22+million veterans in the U.S.
> How do you expect to shut us up on election day?



That's what the Brownshirted Obama Truthiness Squads are for!


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where i the military contract does it state that troops are required to be married and have children?
> *How about some personal responsibility?*
> 
> And of course that wait period all came about under Obama?
> they had zero wait period under Bush
Click to expand...


Says the Liberal...


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you can't afford kids, you shouldn't have them.
> 
> where have i heard that before, asswipe?
Click to expand...


sick burn


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people
> 
> hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors



Sort of like a white guy in a robe and hood...

Pretty much EXACTLY the same, particularly when they hang out around polling places....


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 22+million veterans in the U.S.
> How do you expect to shut us up on election day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what the Brownshirted Obama Truthiness Squads are for!
Click to expand...


thanks for dropping by, but warrior's filling the moron billet here.


----------



## High_Gravity

editec said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was on CSpan last week you con asswipes. Sen Grahm (R) even agrees that the fees are laughable & he's a military lawyer:
> TRICARE Prime Overview | Military.com
> 
> 
> That amt of $ will last a private patient @ 30- 45 minutes in a hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.*
> 
> And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.
Click to expand...


I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.


----------



## Uncensored2008

L.K.Eder said:


> i think obama has lost warrior0815's vote.



I think Obama has lost the 2012 election.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where i the military contract does it state that troops are required to be married and have children?
> *How about some personal responsibility?*
> 
> And of course that wait period all came about under Obama?
> they had zero wait period under Bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the Liberal...
Click to expand...


Hey I take personal responsibility personally and never once got any govt aid to raise my family.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> In 4-6 years should you make E-5 (like most competent troops do), your base pay is $2500/ mo and your BAH goes up to $1100/mo.



The BAH depends where you live, I was getting $1300 in BAH at Vandenberg cause the cost of living was so fuckin high.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 4-6 years should you make E-5 (like most competent troops do), your base pay is $2500/ mo and your BAH goes up to $1100/mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAH depends where you live, I was getting $1300 in BAH at Vandenberg cause the cost of living was so fuckin high.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was using Pope as my example.


----------



## uscitizen

High_Gravity said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.*
> 
> And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.
Click to expand...


they signed the contract.
Law of supply and demand.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Warrior102 said:


> What's the black guy doing with a stick?



He's making sure white people don't vote.

The Obama administration is okay with that.


----------



## uscitizen

Uncensored2008 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
Click to expand...



LOL the republicans seem to be working very hard on trying to get whites not to vote.


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> Frightening chickenshits to death.



Intimidation and threats of violence are some of the methods you leftists are more than happy to use...


----------



## NLT

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> buck up
Click to expand...


Fuck off bird boy


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing stopping the spouse from dropping the children off at base day care and getting a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most civilian families are dual income to help them make ends meet.
> 
> And I'm sure spouses don't work together _at all_ to deal with those problems.
Click to expand...


When I  was on shore duty in Norfolk, at the Naval Base, I worked with Navy Housing alot with domestic issues at the Family Services Center. Many, and I mean MANY of our junior enlisted's living in housing on base (or in town) were on welfare to help supplement their income. Many of them had 2 or more children, car payments, daycare expenses, etc. Kids will be kids. Unfortunately, pay at their level E3, 4, 5, isn't enough to sustain that kind of lifestyle, which is full of bad decisions. 

But that's not the issue. 

The issue is our military is GROSSLY underpaid for the job they are asked to do. 

Not only is this bumbling idiot Obama going to cut benefits for veterans, he hasn't even given our active duty men and women one DIME in a pay raise since he slid into office. 

He's shitting all over them - and asking them to do more with less.


----------



## Dante

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> active duty military are fine. ideologically motivated veterans need to stfu with the hysterics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 22+million veterans in the U.S.
> How do you expect to shut us up on election day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a black guy with a stick seems to scare the shit out of a lot of people
> 
> hell, a picture of a black guy gives you people the vapors
Click to expand...


"I couldn't go in and vote. there was a black guy outside the polls with a baton"

a well dressed Muslim or a cop?


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> thanks for dropping by, but warrior's filling the moron billet here.



How could there be any room, with you here?


----------



## Dante

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most civilian families are dual income to help them make ends meet.
> 
> And I'm sure spouses don't work together _at all_ to deal with those problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I  was on shore duty in Norfolk, at the Naval Base, I worked with Navy Housing alot with domestic issues at the Family Services Center. Many, and I mean MANY of our junior enlisted's living in housing on base (or in town) were on welfare to help supplement their income. Many of them had 2 or more children, car payments, daycare expenses, etc. Kids will be kids. Unfortunately, pay at their level E3, 4, 5, isn't enough to sustain that kind of lifestyle, which is full of bad decisions.
> 
> But that's not the issue.
> 
> The issue is our military is GROSSLY underpaid for the job they are asked to do.
> 
> Not only is this bumbling idiot Obama going to cut benefits for veterans, he hasn't even given our active duty men and women one DIME in a pay raise since he slid into office.
> 
> He's shitting all over them - and asking them to do more with less.
Click to expand...



so people with kids sign up to stay in poverty, or do they sign up hoping for a free education and medical down the road?


----------



## ogibillm

High_Gravity said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does appear cheap. But what I will say is, that US service men and women don't get paid truckloads to begin with...I don't see many driving Ferrari's or Lambo's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.*
> 
> And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.
Click to expand...


really?

be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
Click to expand...


The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.


----------



## Warrior102

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 4-6 years should you make E-5 (like most competent troops do), your base pay is $2500/ mo and your BAH goes up to $1100/mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAH depends where you live, I was getting $1300 in BAH at Vandenberg cause the cost of living was so fuckin high.
Click to expand...


I don't remember what my BHA was in Japan, but it was high compared to U.S. BHA rates. And I still ended up paying rent out of my own pocket (2 year waiting list for base housing) because the Yen was kicking the dollars ass and everything in Japan is so fucking expensive. I believe my rent was the BHA +  $300 so out of pocket to cover electricty and other rental expenses.


----------



## del

NLT said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buck up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off bird boy
Click to expand...


tissue?


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most civilian families are dual income to help them make ends meet.
> 
> And I'm sure spouses don't work together _at all_ to deal with those problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I  was on shore duty in Norfolk, at the Naval Base, I worked with Navy Housing alot with domestic issues at the Family Services Center. Many, and I mean MANY of our junior enlisted's living in housing on base (or in town) were on welfare to help supplement their income. Many of them had 2 or more children, car payments, daycare expenses, etc. Kids will be kids. Unfortunately, pay at their level E3, 4, 5, isn't enough to sustain that kind of lifestyle, which is full of bad decisions.
> 
> But that's not the issue.
> 
> The issue is our military is GROSSLY underpaid for the job they are asked to do.
> 
> Not only is this bumbling idiot Obama going to cut benefits for veterans, he hasn't even given our active duty men and women one DIME in a pay raise since he slid into office.
> 
> He's shitting all over them - and asking them to do more with less.
Click to expand...


Umm we are trying to recover from a major recession.
At least they do not have to worry about being laid off or their job going to India.

I am sure the right is all for pay raises for govt employees?
Obama gives the military pay raises?  Ohh wait that is congress that does that.
What bill on this has the republican led house passed?
Or even submitted?


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.*
> 
> And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
Click to expand...


Depends on your job, if you work in Personnel, Finance etc sure, but if you work on the flight line, or an MP, or a fire figher, you can easily work a 12-14 hour day.


----------



## del

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.
Click to expand...


link?


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 4-6 years should you make E-5 (like most competent troops do), your base pay is $2500/ mo and your BAH goes up to $1100/mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The BAH depends where you live, I was getting $1300 in BAH at Vandenberg cause the cost of living was so fuckin high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember what my BHA was in Japan, but it was high compared to U.S. BHA rates. And I still ended up paying rent out of my own pocket (2 year waiting list for base housing) because the Yen was kicking the dollars ass and everything in Japan is so fucking expensive. I believe my rent was the BHA +  $300 so out of pocket to cover electricty and other rental expenses.
Click to expand...


Yup the cost of living is high in Japan and Europe, thats why they give you COLA (Cost of Living allowance) to help cope with it.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. Drop them off and get a job, because the husband is so underpaid, we can't afford food, rent and diapers. But the current wait period to get into daycare at Naval Base Norfolk - for example is 8-11 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most civilian families are dual income to help them make ends meet.
> 
> And I'm sure spouses don't work together _at all_ to deal with those problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I  was on shore duty in Norfolk, at the Naval Base, I worked with Navy Housing alot with domestic issues at the Family Services Center. Many, and I mean MANY of our junior enlisted's living in housing on base (or in town) were on welfare to help supplement their income. Many of them had 2 or more children, car payments, daycare expenses, etc. Kids will be kids. Unfortunately, pay at their level E3, 4, 5, isn't enough to sustain that kind of lifestyle, which is full of bad decisions.
> 
> But that's not the issue.
> 
> The issue is our military is GROSSLY underpaid for the job they are asked to do.
> 
> Not only is this bumbling idiot Obama going to cut benefits for veterans, he hasn't even given our active duty men and women one DIME in a pay raise since he slid into office.
> 
> He's shitting all over them - and asking them to do more with less.
Click to expand...


E-1 Pay

2008: 1374.00
2009: 1399.50
2010: 1447.20
2011: 1467.60
2012: 1491.00


----------



## Dante

NLT said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> shitty, when they renege on a deal.
> 
> tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
Click to expand...


VFW? How's that "Vietnam Era" shit going?     all the vets who never saw combat during the end of 'nam, got vets groups to make a name change so it would sound like all vets were war heroes.


----------



## High_Gravity

del said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> LOL the republicans seem to be working very hard on trying to get whites not to vote.



No doubt you'd be defending a white guy in a robe and a hood, holding a noose, hanging around outside of polling places...

I mean, otherwise you'd be a total fucking hypocrite....


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.



You're a fucking moron. I worked half-days in port, usually 0600-1800, and we were in three section duty most of the time.Most of the guys worked even longer hours - the engineers and weps guys for sure. When we weren't on deployment we were out to sea Monday, back home Friday, only to catch duty on a Sunday. During local ops we'd do fire drills, weps exercises, sit for endless hours at GQ, trained, trained, trained, had a little time to squeeze in our real job, only to hit the rack at 2300 and be woken up an hour later for an all-night GQ drill. Yeah- real bankers hours. Idiot.


----------



## Dante

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.
Click to expand...


News flash: Obama is also white.


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the republicans seem to be working very hard on trying to get whites not to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt you'd be defending a white guy in a robe and a hood, holding a noose, hanging around outside of polling places...
> 
> I'm, otherwise you'd be a total fucking hypocrite....
Click to expand...



try breathing into a paper bag


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.



Yet they declined to prosecute "King Shabazz."

Funny that....


----------



## ogibillm

High_Gravity said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on your job, if you work in Personnel, Finance etc sure, but if you work on the flight line, or an MP, or a fire figher, you can easily work a 12-14 hour day.
Click to expand...


really? why would an mp need to work more than anyone else? shifts might odd, but that happens anywhere. 

honestly though most of my knowledge comes from reserve components... so i could be wrong, but regular shifts seem to be the norm, not the exception.


----------



## uscitizen

Uncensored2008 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL the republicans seem to be working very hard on trying to get whites not to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt you'd be defending a white guy in a robe and a hood, holding a noose, hanging around outside of polling places...
> 
> I'm, otherwise you'd be a total fucking hypocrite....
Click to expand...


HUH?  Most of those types were/are Bush supporters.  And march with the Tea Party.


----------



## FireFly

Full-Auto said:


> Another low life move.
> 
> Is there no end to democrats protecting unions at the cost to everyone else?



Obama does this all the time. He is using the PBGC to pay for American Airline Union $10 Billion pension shortfall. Every AMR union employee gets paid way more than the average US worker. But don't worry, Obama will make sure those Union Voters Pensions get bailed out by the non-union tax payers who have no pensions & get paid way less.


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> E-1 Pay
> 
> 2008: 1374.00
> 2009: 1399.50
> 2010: 1447.20
> 2011: 1467.60
> 2012: 1491.00



Friend, you are citing a measly cost-of-living adjustment of 20-something dollars a month, not a President Obama military pay raise. 

Can you find that for us?


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> link?



yourefatbecauseyourestupid.com | Blunt force truth about why you are fat & how to change


----------



## uscitizen

FireFly said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another low life move.
> 
> Is there no end to democrats protecting unions at the cost to everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama does this all the time. He is using the PBGC to pay for American Airline Union $10 Billion pension shortfall. Every AMR union employee gets paid way more than the average US worker. But don't worry, Obama will make sure those Union Voters Pensions get bailed out by the non-union tax payers who have no pensions & get paid way less.
Click to expand...


Umm we are stuck with this due to corporate malfeasance.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking moron. I worked half-days in port, usually 0600-1800, and we were in three section duty most of the time.Most of the guys worked even longer hours - the engineers and weps guys for sure. When we weren't on deployment we were out to sea Monday, back home Friday, only to catch duty on a Sunday. During local ops we'd do fire drills, weps exercises, sit for endless hours at GQ, trained, trained, trained, had a little time to squeeze in our real job, only to hit the rack at 2300 and be woken up an hour later for an all-night GQ drill. Yeah- real bankers hours. Idiot.
Click to expand...


The truth is with the manning so low right now and with so many people deployed, most everyone is working longer hours across the board, shit even the personnelists in the Air Force now are working from 0700 AM to 1800 PM because they are so under manned and short handed.


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourefatbecauseyourestupid.com | Blunt force truth about why you are fat & how to change
Click to expand...


good effort, but warrior was here first

fair is fair; wait your turn


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> E-1 Pay
> 
> 2008: 1374.00
> 2009: 1399.50
> 2010: 1447.20
> 2011: 1467.60
> 2012: 1491.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, you are citing a measly cost-of-living adjustment of 20-something dollars a month, not a President Obama military pay raise.
> 
> Can you find that for us?
Click to expand...


so while other government workers have had a pay freeze the military has been getting cost of living increases?

sounds like a raise to me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

uscitizen said:


> HUH?  Most of those types were/are Bush supporters.  And march with the Tea Party.



So you support threats of violence and intimidation of voters as long as the victims are "bush supporters?"

I kinda figured as much....


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your job, if you work in Personnel, Finance etc sure, but if you work on the flight line, or an MP, or a fire figher, you can easily work a 12-14 hour day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? why would an mp need to work more than anyone else? shifts might odd, but that happens anywhere.
> 
> honestly though most of my knowledge comes from reserve components... so i could be wrong, but regular shifts seem to be the norm, not the exception.
Click to expand...


In the Air Force Security Forces pull 12 hours shifts, and that doesn't even take into account guard mount and the changing of shift at the end, that easily turns into a 13-14 hour day, and like I said manning is so low right now most everyone in the service is having to pull longer hours, in the years before I got out I was literally working until 2100 at night and fucking falling to sleep in my uniform.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> E-1 Pay
> 
> 2008: 1374.00
> 2009: 1399.50
> 2010: 1447.20
> 2011: 1467.60
> 2012: 1491.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, you are citing a measly cost-of-living adjustment of 20-something dollars a month, not a President Obama military pay raise.
> 
> Can you find that for us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so while other government workers have had a pay freeze the military has been getting cost of living increases?
> 
> sounds like a raise to me.
Click to expand...


A $20/month COLA increase for a guy who's deployed/getting shot at is significant to you? 

God, grow a fucking brain.


----------



## Article 15

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> E-1 Pay
> 
> 2008: 1374.00
> 2009: 1399.50
> 2010: 1447.20
> 2011: 1467.60
> 2012: 1491.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, you are citing a measly cost-of-living adjustment of 20-something dollars a month, not a President Obama military pay raise.
> 
> Can you find that for us?
Click to expand...


Nope.  That's all I could discern from the charts. If he hasn't given them a pay raise on top of that.....well, that's what happens when the economy crashes and has to recover.  

We haven't even gotten into the six weeks vacation a year the military gets and the nice four day weekends for many holidays.


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> good effort, but warrior was here first
> 
> fair is fair; wait your turn



So you sprinkle PCP on your crack flakes for breakfast?

I know you think your funny, but pathetic is a more descriptive word......


----------



## NLT

ogibillm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Enlisted men are now better paid than most civilians doing equivalent jobs.*
> 
> And the civilians typically  pay much MUCH more for HC than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
Click to expand...


Not in the Navy, when deployed we work usually 12 hr shifts, when in port we are on 3 section duty. When at at home port we are working to get the ship ready for deployment and in training.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> *honestly though most of my knowledge comes from reserve components... *so i could be wrong, but regular shifts seem to be the norm, not the exception.



That makes sense. A fucking weekend warrior.


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your job, if you work in Personnel, Finance etc sure, but if you work on the flight line, or an MP, or a fire figher, you can easily work a 12-14 hour day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? why would an mp need to work more than anyone else? shifts might odd, but that happens anywhere.
> 
> honestly though most of my knowledge comes from reserve components... so i could be wrong, but regular shifts seem to be the norm, not the exception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the Air Force Security Forces pull 12 hours shifts, and that doesn't even take into account guard mount and the changing of shift at the end, that easily turns into a 13-14 hour day, and like I said manning is so low right now most everyone in the service is having to pull longer hours, in the years before I got out I was literally working until 2100 at night and fucking falling to sleep in my uniform.
Click to expand...


SF gets fucked over regularly.


----------



## Warrior102

NLT said:


> Not in the Navy, when deployed we work usually 12 hr shifts, when in port we are on 3 section duty. When at at home port we are working to get the ship ready for deployment and in training.



He's a reservist. He wouldn't understand/be able to tolerate a six hour day, nevermind a 12 hour one.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, you are citing a measly cost-of-living adjustment of 20-something dollars a month, not a President Obama military pay raise.
> 
> Can you find that for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so while other government workers have had a pay freeze the military has been getting cost of living increases?
> 
> sounds like a raise to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $20/month COLA increase for a guy who's deployed/getting shot at is significant to you?
> 
> God, grow a fucking brain.
Click to expand...


it's a raise, isn't it? i mean other government workers are seeing a pay freeze, and the military is still getting a raise.

so while others get nothing you are complaining that the preferential treatment of the military isn't preferential enough.

sound right to you?


----------



## Warrior102

Article 15 said:


> SF gets fucked over regularly.



So do the SP


----------



## NLT

Dante said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> shitty, when they renege on a deal.
> 
> tough shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VFW? How's that "Vietnam Era" shit going?     all the vets who never saw combat during the end of 'nam, got vets groups to make a name change so it would sound like all vets were war heroes.
Click to expand...


Served 1979-2002, screw you.


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friend, you are citing a measly cost-of-living adjustment of 20-something dollars a month, not a President Obama military pay raise.
> 
> Can you find that for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so while other government workers have had a pay freeze the military has been getting cost of living increases?
> 
> sounds like a raise to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A $20/month COLA increase for a guy who's deployed/getting shot at is significant to you?
> 
> God, grow a fucking brain.
Click to expand...


He/she signed the contract knowing what they would get paid.
They have no right to whine about pay.

remember we have a volunteer military.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> it's a raise, isn't it? i mean other government workers are seeing a pay freeze, and the military is still getting a raise.
> 
> so while others get nothing you are complaining that the preferential treatment of the military isn't preferential enough.
> 
> sound right to you?



No, it doesn't "sound right" to me, assbrain. 
Servicemembers get a $20 month cost of living adjustment. 

How much do Congressman/Senators get in addition to their annual payraise?


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> *honestly though most of my knowledge comes from reserve components... *so i could be wrong, but regular shifts seem to be the norm, not the exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense. A fucking weekend warrior.
Click to expand...


again, you don't know me.

also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> again, you don't know me.
> 
> also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.



I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SF gets fucked over regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do the SP
Click to expand...


The Military in general has been getting fucked over since 9/11 to be honest.


----------



## Warrior102

NLT said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VFW? How's that "Vietnam Era" shit going?     all the vets who never saw combat during the end of 'nam, got vets groups to make a name change so it would sound like all vets were war heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Served 1979-2002, screw you.
Click to expand...


75-00 here shipmate

(we've had this discussion before Master Thief!)


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't know me.
> 
> also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
Click to expand...


And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.

You may be a vet for all I know.  But I really do not care.

Everyone who was in the service does not come out a tough guy pro military type.


----------



## High_Gravity

NLT said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely, when you look at the number of hours an enlisted man or woman actually works in comparison to their civilian counter parts, they are drastically underpaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in the Navy, when deployed we work usually 12 hr shifts, when in port we are on 3 section duty. When at at home port we are working to get the ship ready for deployment and in training.
Click to expand...


12 hour shifts are starting to become the norm across the board in the Military because of the low manning, believe it or not Recruiters work some real long fuckin hours, especially the Army ones.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't know me.
> 
> also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
Click to expand...


have i ever claimed to be a veteran?


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't know me.
> 
> also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
Click to expand...


The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83. 
Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates. 

So no, never fought in combat. 

Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.


----------



## Warrior102

High_Gravity said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> 
> be honest - most active duty troops (when not on deployment) keep banker's hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the Navy, when deployed we work usually 12 hr shifts, when in port we are on 3 section duty. When at at home port we are working to get the ship ready for deployment and in training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 12 hour shifts are starting to become the norm across the board in the Military because of the low manning, believe it or not Recruiters work some real long fuckin hours, especially the Army ones.
Click to expand...


I hope what happens with these Obama military cuts is this - all the good people will leave the military. Then the draft will have to be reinstated to sustain all these wars he has us involved in. FINALLY - some of these "Keyboard Commandos" will get their wish to serve their country.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake.* Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
Click to expand...


That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't know me.
> 
> also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have i ever claimed to be a veteran?
Click to expand...


No need to. 
It's obvious.


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
Click to expand...

and you have the nerve to decry reservists?


----------



## uscitizen

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
Click to expand...



Nam, Cambodia and Laos.

Got a few scars.

83? that was under Reagan and could not even chamber a round?


----------



## del

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> good effort, but warrior was here first
> 
> fair is fair; wait your turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you sprinkle PCP on your crack flakes for breakfast?
> 
> I know you think your funny, but pathetic is a more descriptive word......
Click to expand...


you're not your

ex: you're going to have to wait your turn

no need to thank me

virtue is its own reward

keep swinging, corky


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have i ever claimed to be a veteran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to.
> It's obvious.
Click to expand...


obvious what? that i haven't served in the military? should be, i admit to lacking knowledge and have never claimed to have served. i've also never 'posed' or attempted to pose as a veteran.

so yes, there was no need for me to ever claim to be a veteran.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the Navy, when deployed we work usually 12 hr shifts, when in port we are on 3 section duty. When at at home port we are working to get the ship ready for deployment and in training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hour shifts are starting to become the norm across the board in the Military because of the low manning, believe it or not Recruiters work some real long fuckin hours, especially the Army ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope what happens with these Obama military cuts is this - all the good people will leave the military. Then the draft will have to be reinstated to sustain all these wars he has us involved in. FINALLY - some of these "Keyboard Commandos" will get their wish to serve their country.
Click to expand...


To be honest it scares to me to think of some of these clowns running around in a Military uniform.


----------



## uscitizen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haHXgFU7qNI]Telephone Remake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
Click to expand...


I was off the coast of Beirut 82-83, was there when the marine barracks got blown up. Then we had to escort the PLO fucks out of there so the Isrealis couldnt blow them to hell and back. Fucked up situation.


----------



## Warrior102

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake.* Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
Click to expand...


It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night


----------



## Warrior102

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nam, Cambodia and Laos.
> 
> Got a few scars.
> 
> 83? that was under Reagan and could not even chamber a round?
Click to expand...


My cousin was with F/2/7, Utter's Battalion, KIA Dec. '65 Operation Harvest Moon, near Ky Phu. You?


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake.* Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
Click to expand...


I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?


----------



## NLT

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake.* Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
Click to expand...


The Druse Militia? We shelled those fuckers, USS Bowen


----------



## The Gadfly

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frightening chickenshits to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you called it when White guys with a stick did the same thing in Mississippi in the sixties? Voter intimidation was wrong in Philadelphia, MS in 1965, and just as damn wrong in Philadelphia PA in 2008.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

The Gadfly said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frightening chickenshits to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you called it when White guys with a stick did the same thing in Mississippi in the sixties? Voter intimidation was wrong in Philadelphia, MS in 1965, and just as damn wrong in Philadelphia PA in 2008.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?
Click to expand...


Dude, when I went to Kirkuk they gave us all M-16's to take with us and when we got there they made us turn them in to be locked up.  We didn't see them again til it was time to go.


----------



## Dante

NLT said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking douche bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VFW? How's that "Vietnam Era" shit going?     all the vets who never saw combat during the end of 'nam, got vets groups to make a name change so it would sound like all vets were war heroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Served 1979-2002, screw you.
Click to expand...

You joined. For benefits and economic opportunities. 


1979: President  Jimmy Carter: President Carter proposed to Congress today a pay increase of 7 percent affecting 3.5 million military and civilian employees. The President's proposal would raise the pay of 1.4 million Federal civilian workers and 2.1 million members of the armed services.

Read more at the American Presidency Project: Jimmy Carter: Federal Civilian and Military Pay Increases Announcement on the President's Proposal. Jimmy Carter: Federal Civilian and Military Pay Increases Announcement on the President's Proposal.

B


----------



## mudwhistle

(F)art; Probably because they were afraid you numb-nuts would shoot yourself or your buddy. 

When I deployed I carried a full combat load plus frags and a Berretta everywhere. 

But they also trained me how to use them well.


----------



## High_Gravity

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, when I went to Kirkuk they gave us all M-16's to take with us and when we got there they made us turn them in to be locked up.  We didn't see them again til it was time to go.
Click to expand...


No shit? I thought in Iraq you had to have a weapon with you at all times?


----------



## Warrior102

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?
Click to expand...


Two reasons -

Politics and the fucking U.N.


----------



## Warrior102

NLT said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Druse Militia? We shelled those fuckers, USS Bowen
Click to expand...


Yep - the Druse......


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, when I went to Kirkuk they gave us all M-16's to take with us and when we got there they made us turn them in to be locked up.  We didn't see them again til it was time to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit? I thought in Iraq you had to have a weapon with you at all times?
Click to expand...


SFS did but not us CS guys. Unless they changed it since.


----------



## Article 15

mudwhistle said:


> (F)art; Probably because they were afraid you numb-nuts would shoot yourself or your buddy.
> 
> When I deployed I carried a full combat load plus frags and a Berretta everywhere.
> 
> But they also trained me how to use them well.



They trained me how to program BAMs and run phone lines well.

I see you're still butthurt.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two reasons -
> 
> Politics and the fucking U.N.
Click to expand...


Fuck the UN.


----------



## Dante

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake.* Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
Click to expand...


1983 Beirut: In the attack on the American Marines barracks, the death toll was 241 - the largest single-day loss of life for Marines since the World War II 

Three months later, cut-and-run President Ronald Reagan pulled the Americans out of Beirut.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/terror.htm

Suicide bomber killed 241 American troops 25 years ago in barracks
October 23, 2008


----------



## NLT

Dante said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> VFW? How's that "Vietnam Era" shit going?     all the vets who never saw combat during the end of 'nam, got vets groups to make a name change so it would sound like all vets were war heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Served 1979-2002, screw you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You joined. For benefits and economic opportunities.
> 
> 
> 1979: President  Jimmy Carter: President Carter proposed to Congress today a pay increase of 7 percent affecting 3.5 million military and civilian employees. The President's proposal would raise the pay of 1.4 million Federal civilian workers and 2.1 million members of the armed services.
> 
> Read more at the American Presidency Project: Jimmy Carter: Federal Civilian and Military Pay Increases Announcement on the President's Proposal. Jimmy Carter: Federal Civilian and Military Pay Increases Announcement on the President's Proposal.
> 
> B
Click to expand...


I joined because I could not afford to go to college at the time, and because Carters economy sucked so bad. Thanks to the military I recieved my degree using the GI Bill.


----------



## The Gadfly

uscitizen said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, you don't know me.
> 
> also, nice to see that you have respect for all veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> You may be a vet for all I know.  But I really do not care.
> 
> Everyone who was in the service does not come out a tough guy pro military type.
Click to expand...


No, and I don't believe anyone ever told you you had to. You and I fought in the same war, and obviously, we have different feelings about it. Now, I'm not entirely delighted with what our civilian masters in Washington did to either of us, but I still support my fellow vets, and my current brothers and sisters in arms. I want them treated better than we were. I want them to have the care, and the support, and the respect too many of our brothers didn't get; I want our country to keep the promises it made to them, and I'm going to put my time, my money, AND my vote into seeing that they get all of that. I'm not going to stand idly by and watch ANY of them tossed on the scrap heap like broken equipment and forgotten. You feel used, misused, abused, and lied to? Fine, take it out on the politicians, because they, not your fellow vets,  are the ones who did it to you.


----------



## mudwhistle

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> (F)art; Probably because they were afraid you numb-nuts would shoot yourself or your buddy.
> 
> When I deployed I carried a full combat load plus frags and a Berretta everywhere.
> 
> But they also trained me how to use them well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They trained me how to program BAMs and run phone lines well.
> 
> I see you're still butthurt.
Click to expand...


You must have been a real steely-eyed warrior.


----------



## old navy

NLT said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> That whole situation in Lebanon was fucked up, letting our troops sit there with rifles with no bullets was fucking beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Druse Militia? We shelled those fuckers, USS Bowen
Click to expand...


NLT, I was in the Goin' Bowen 90-92. I was the last Regular Navy Corpsman and transferred as the ship was turned over to the Reserves as a training ship. The Mighty Battle Frigate Bowen was a great ship.


----------



## old navy

NLT said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
> 
> Where did you serve, asswipe - in the Jungles of Nam? If so, I'd like to ask you a couple questions about that tour, again. Maybe this time I will get an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was off the coast of Beirut 82-83, was there when the marine barracks got blown up. Then we had to escort the PLO fucks out of there so the Isrealis couldnt blow them to hell and back. Fucked up situation.
Click to expand...


I lost two good friends on October 23, 1983. Ronny Bates and George McVicker were with the MAU in the barracks. They were good dudes and damned good Corpsmen.


----------



## NLT

old navy said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed. We had a base at the airport - those fuckers would shoot at us from the hills every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Druse Militia? We shelled those fuckers, USS Bowen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NLT, I was in the Goin' Bowen 90-92. I was the last Regular Navy Corpsman and transferred as the ship was turned over to the Reserves as a training ship. The Mighty Battle Frigate Bowen was a great ship.
Click to expand...


Sure was a great Frigate, was aboard late 81 until Jan 84, Mt 51


----------



## gallantwarrior

Katzndogz said:


> Looks like obama is going to lose active military and veterans as voters.



Like many of them voted for him, anyways?  Most military folk I've heard openly admitting that they voted for him in '08 are...you guessed it, young and _black_.  There are much fewer of them determined to vote for him again, although diehards still hold out for that promised "hope n change" thingy.


----------



## old navy

NLT said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Druse Militia? We shelled those fuckers, USS Bowen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT, I was in the Goin' Bowen 90-92. I was the last Regular Navy Corpsman and transferred as the ship was turned over to the Reserves as a training ship. The Mighty Battle Frigate Bowen was a great ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure was a great Frigate, was aboard late 81 until Jan 84, Mt 51
Click to expand...


I loved that ship until the reserves took over.

Early 80s I was on the Cochrane in the IO/Persian Gulf.


----------



## mudwhistle

Warrior102 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to know you. You strike me as a non-serving pussy, attempting to pose as a veteran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you strike me as a net tough guy posing as a combat vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only combat experience I have was spending a year in Beirut, not allowed to carry a weapon, getting sniped at 24/7. Got worse at night.  The Marines weren't even allowed to chamber bullets for Christ sake. Then those fucking camel jockey cowards blew up the barracks. That was Oct. 83.
> Several years later, I was also aboard USS Iowa on April 19, 1989 when Turret 2 exploded and we lost 47 shipmates.
> 
> So no, never fought in combat.
Click to expand...


Close enough to it. 

Getting shot at sortof counts for something.


----------



## gallantwarrior

L.K.Eder said:


> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.



Yeah, like your messiah, obama, and his silverback bitch deserve the lifelong medical care and a pension paid at 100%?


----------



## NLT

old navy said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> NLT, I was in the Goin' Bowen 90-92. I was the last Regular Navy Corpsman and transferred as the ship was turned over to the Reserves as a training ship. The Mighty Battle Frigate Bowen was a great ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was a great Frigate, was aboard late 81 until Jan 84, Mt 51
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loved that ship until the reserves took over.
> 
> Early 80s I was on the Cochrane in the IO/Persian Gulf.
Click to expand...

I was on DDG3 John King, 80 -late 81, went over to the Bowen when they needed a GMG2 (they were short on GM's) to deploy to I/O Persian gulf. Then we went to Beruit.


----------



## mudwhistle

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like obama is going to lose active military and veterans as voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of them voted for him, anyways?  Most military folk I've heard openly admitting that they voted for him in '08 are...you guessed it, young and _black_.  There are much fewer of them determined to vote for him again, although diehards still hold out for that promised "hope n change" thingy.
Click to expand...


We've seen Obama's best. 

If he gets another 4 he'll sell us down the tube to the Russians and play a lot of bad rounds of golf.  The Middle East will go completely Sharia, Israel will be on their own, and Obama will give away our nukes and what's left of the Aleutians to Russia.


----------



## mudwhistle

Our enemies don't need spies anymore long as Obama is in there.


----------



## Caroljo

gallantwarrior said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like obama is going to lose active military and veterans as voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many of them voted for him, anyways?  Most military folk I've heard openly admitting that they voted for him in '08 are...you guessed it, young and _black_.  There are much fewer of them determined to vote for him again, although diehards still hold out for that promised "hope n change" thingy.
Click to expand...


My son's in the Military.  I "think" he voted for Obama in 08 (no, he's not black).  But he didn't really like McCain, so that's why i'm pretty sure.  Anyway, last week on Facebook he posted:

Barack Obama - Psalm 109:8

That was it....i have a feeling he's not voting for him again!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dr Grump said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Govts renege on deals all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in in favor of fucking over military veterans and their families because the government "renegs on deals all the  time"?
> 
> Christ, you're a bigger Anti-American/Anti-Veteran assbrain then first imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree with what they have done, but it is also a reality at the moment. Things are tight, govt needs to save money.
Click to expand...


Money is tight, let's see some of those congressional asswipes take a cut in pay and benefits.  They have never served their country, but they certainly have helped themselves to the public trough.


----------



## Moonglow

mudwhistle said:


> Our enemies don't need spies anymore long as Obama is in there.



or you


----------



## mudwhistle

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our enemies don't need spies anymore long as Obama is in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you
Click to expand...


----------



## gallantwarrior

uscitizen said:


> Tricare should charge higher rates for obese and smokers, etc just like private ins does?



I thought obama's one-payer program eliminated that kind of discrimination?


----------



## The Gadfly

gallantwarrior said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're in in favor of fucking over military veterans and their families because the government "renegs on deals all the  time"?
> 
> Christ, you're a bigger Anti-American/Anti-Veteran assbrain then first imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree with what they have done, but it is also a reality at the moment. Things are tight, govt needs to save money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money is tight, let's see some of those congressional asswipes take a cut in pay and benefits.  They have never served their country, but they certainly have helped themselves to the public trough.
Click to expand...


Now that you mention it, I seem to recall that crongresscritters and presidents get a retirement/medical benefits package that would make even a high-flying corporate CEO blush. That's in addition to all the other free benefits they get, like all the dinners, lavish parties, vacations, golf outings, etc. all paid for by either lobbyists or the taxpayers. Now, they want all the rest of us, veterans and active military included to sacrifice?

Well, I tell you what, Mr. or Ms. Congressman, Senator, Cabinet Secretary, and Mr. President-WHY DON'T YOU LEAD BY EXAMPLE? How about YOU give up something, for a change?Take some of the money spent on those lavish state dinners, and give it to charity, instead. How about You make do with medicare like the rest of us, and give the money spent on those extra-special benefits you get, so vets keep the healthcare benefits they were promised for themselves and their families? How about you give back some of those high salaries, and give the VA some more funding? How about you tell your lobbyist pals, that instead of buying you dinner, they can donate to charity (including veterans charities)? How about you give up some of those fancy vacations, and give some of our wounded veterans and their families a modest vacation instead? I mean, after all, it's you and those like you who sent us to do the nasty work for this nation that you scrupulously avoided soiling your own soft hands with, so how about a little reciprocity, for a change? Show a little leadership and dedication to something besides yourselves, for a change, and maybe we'll pay attention, when you ask us (yet again) to "sacrifice". That's ALL of you, BOTH parties. Never mind the pious words on Memorial Day and Veterans Day, or the few of you who show up at the occasional fundraiser; put yourselves where your mouths are. How about YOU give a little something, besides hot air and empty promises?

Just as a reminder, it's election time again, and you better believe, we'll be watching to see who steps up to the plate, and who doesn't!


----------



## L.K.Eder

gallantwarrior said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like your messiah, obama, and his *silverback* bitch deserve the lifelong medical care and a pension paid at 100%?
Click to expand...



well done.

you are one of the special honorable guys i heard so much about.


----------



## Dr Grump

The Gadfly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are, whatever nation you're in, you owe what freedoms you have to the military in general and to varying degrees to the American military.
> 
> You're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, totally grateful to those US servicemen from WWII. They called them the Greatest Generation for a reason. Pity ijits like you try and live off their reputation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those of us who served in other conflicts can live off our own reputation, and we do! Wouldn't have it any other way! Just because idiots like you don't like our wars, does not make any of us second-class vets, or second-class citizens either.  I'm a Vietnam vet, and damn proud of it. We fought with honor, courage and devotion to duty, and we won. Then we came home and fought another war with idiots like you who tried to shame and dishonor us, and in spite of forty years of lies, slander, innuendo, ignorance and indifference, we won that one too! I hope that little fact sticks in your leftist craw, until you choke on it! So, kindly excuse me, when I say I do not give a shit what you think! Incidentally, there is one thing *some* of the Greatest Generation did, that you will NEVER see *us* do-turn our backs on the next generation of vets. You and those like you are NEVER AGAIN going to be allowed to do to another group of veterans what you tried to do to us, not as long as there is even ONE of us left!
Click to expand...


I never said I don't like wars. Some are absolutely necessary.
And you can be proud where you served, that is not what I'm saying. The fact you should never have been in Vietnam in the first place is another issue altogether, but that doesn't mean you should not be proud of your service or that you did your country proud.

As for that 'war' you fought when you got back, don't go looking at me. I think anybody who spat on a serviceman who served in Vietnam - even GW I and Iraq/Afghanistan - gets all they deserve. Just because I disagreed with those wars doesn't mean those men and women should be disrespected (unless they were part of something akin to My Lai or Abu Ghraib). 

Maybe those vets turned their backs on you because they thought Vietnam was wrong, too. But that is something you would have to take up with those that are left.


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Which has got what to do with you calling WWII 'mainly' about Europe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know sparky, not one American died at the hands of an enemy on the soil of the continental USA during that conflict.
> 
> A lot died on the continent of Europe.
> 
> Yer just as sharp as a marble, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the sharpest tool in the box, but you're a tool I'll give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Said the wrench to the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor sparky, English phrasing is such a challenge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Yeah, let's compare a mass murderer to a person who won bronze and silver stars and three purple hearts. That's about your stock and trade. You do know that none of the Swift Boat liars who came out against Kerry actually served on the boat with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You work so hard on false dichotomy, yet fail so miserably.
> 
> Hey, look at the bright side, without logical fallacy, you'd have no logic at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) I have had reasonable and top-calibre convos on this subject with many American servicemen. Fortunately of a lot higher cerebral capacity than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure;
> 
> Some of your best friends are......
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Who said the dull witted provided no entertainment value?
Click to expand...


1) But it wasn't about fighting against Japan, right..
2) English is hardly a challenge, but you  know what they say about people on messageboards who have to resort to attacking one's grammar. FYI, I mix metaphors ALL the time...and love doing so...
3) Re Kerry: Thanks for such a well-thought out, succinct rebuttal..
4) Yeah, yeahyet another great comeback..<rolls eyes> 
You're not very good at this are you? Maybe you should stick to cleaning gum off the sidewalk...


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> Maybe those vets turned their backs on you because they thought Vietnam was wrong, too. But that is something you would have to take up with those that are left.



Do you have their three names, asswipe?


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe those vets turned their backs on you because they thought Vietnam was wrong, too. But that is something you would have to take up with those that are left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have their three names, asswipe?
Click to expand...


No Fuck Knuckle...have no idea....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> 1) But it wasn't about fighting against Japan, right..



Poor little sparky, so desperate to alter the debate to focus away from your continual failure; still so impotent.... 



> 2) English is hardly a challenge, but you  know what they say about people on messageboards who have to resort to attacking one's grammar. FYI, I mix metaphors ALL the time...and love doing so...



Well everyone is impressed with your showing, Mr. Berra...



> 3) Re Kerry: Thanks for such a well-thought out, succinct rebuttal..



LOL

Dull witted and slow on the uptake.. Don't ever change.



> 4) Yeah, yeahyet another great comeback..<rolls eyes>
> You're not very good at this are you? Maybe you should stick to cleaning gum off the sidewalk...



Gufaw, you're really holding your own. Damn, I usually have to visit the food stamp line to find repartee of your caliber..

Standard Disclaimer: Quotes By Yogi Berra - Yogi-isms Because we both know you didn't get it....


----------



## del

^
visit?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> No Fuck Knuckle...have no idea....



That is definitely the most accurate post you've ever proffered....


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe those vets turned their backs on you because they thought Vietnam was wrong, too. But that is something you would have to take up with those that are left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have their three names, asswipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Fuck Knuckle...have no idea....
Click to expand...


I didn't think so. 
So, STFU Commie Leftist.
Thanks


----------



## del

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have their three names, asswipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fuck Knuckle...have no idea....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> So, STFU Commie Leftist.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


keyboard commando

keeping the interwebz safe for douche bags since 2007


----------



## Warrior102

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Fuck Knuckle...have no idea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> So, STFU Commie Leftist.
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> keyboard commando
> 
> keeping the interwebz safe for douche bags since 2007
Click to expand...


Del - must have missed it. Years of service? Where? Thanks man.


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> ^
> visit?



Hey, maybe you can salvage this mess for him.

The two of you together should create a complete wit....

Standard Disclaimer: Apparently I was wrong, seems that two half-wits don't actually make a full wit....


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) But it wasn't about fighting against Japan, right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little sparky, so desperate to alter the debate to focus away from your continual failure; still so impotent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) English is hardly a challenge, but you  know what they say about people on messageboards who have to resort to attacking one's grammar. FYI, I mix metaphors ALL the time...and love doing so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well everyone is impressed with your showing, Mr. Berra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Re Kerry: Thanks for such a well-thought out, succinct rebuttal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dull witted and slow on the uptake.. Don't ever change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Yeah, yeah&#8230;yet another great comeback..<rolls eyes>
> You're not very good at this are you? Maybe you should stick to cleaning gum off the sidewalk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gufaw, you're really holding your own. Damn, I usually have to visit the food stamp line to find repartee of your caliber..
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Quotes By Yogi Berra - Yogi-isms Because we both know you didn't get it....
Click to expand...


What a glutton for punishment. Not done with me kicking your arse from pillar to post, you stick around so Del can do the same....

Are you a friend of Mistress Cecile? You seem like a masochist....


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have their three names, asswipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Fuck Knuckle...have no idea....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> So, STFU Commie Leftist.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


And neither do you. Go figure....what does that make you, a fascist?


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> visit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe you can salvage this mess for him.
> 
> The two of you together should create a complete wit....
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Apparently I was wrong, seems that two half-wits don't actually make a full wit....
Click to expand...


Well, since you picked on mixed metaphors, at least we know something as basic as the difference between 'you're' and 'your'...

Those in glass houses and all.

Now say 'thank you' for allowing me to educate your ignorarnt arse...


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> So, STFU Commie Leftist.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keyboard commando
> 
> keeping the interwebz safe for douche bags since 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del - must have missed it. Years of service? Where? Thanks man.
Click to expand...


Yeah, tell him Del. Once he finds out where you served, you become one of the special ones. And if you didn't, well, you'll just have to settle for being a a Commie scumbag....


----------



## Salt Jones

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



Really? That's why Sen. Tom Coburn came up with the idea last year?

I served 20 years in the Navy and I have no problem paying more then $460 per year for family premium. There hasn't been a premium increase in 15 years. Stop whining.


----------



## gallantwarrior

The disdain and disregard for the common soldier is nothing new.  Sadly, out esteemed and exalted government and the public that supports this regime, are not better than past generations, they are much, much worse.  This poem rather illustrates the way the public values the soldier who warrants his/her life to vouchsafe their safety and comfort:

"Rudyard Kipling

Tommy

  I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o'beer, 
  The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here." 
  The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die, 
  I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:

O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away"; 
But it's ``Thank you, Mister Atkins,'' when the band begins to play, 
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play, 
O it's ``Thank you, Mr. Atkins,'' when the band begins to play.

  I went into a theatre as sober as could be, 
  They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me; 
  They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls, 
  But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!

For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside"; 
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide, 
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide, 
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

  Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep 
  Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap; 
  An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit 
  Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.

Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy how's yer soul?" 
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll, 
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll, 
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

  We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too, 
  But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you; 
  An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints: 
  Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;

While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind," 
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir," when there's trouble in the wind, 
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind, 
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir," when there's trouble in the wind.

  You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires an' all: 
  We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational. 
  Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face 
  The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.

For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!" 
But it's "Saviour of 'is country," when the guns begin to shoot; 
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please; 
But Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool - you bet that Tommy sees!"


----------



## gallantwarrior

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the black guy doing with a stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.
Click to expand...


Everyone has seemed to miss the point so far.  Obama could care less about the military vote.  Considering how many military members vote absentee, and considering how military absentee ballots were discounted, or ignored, during the last election, why should he worry?  Their votes won't count anyway.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dante said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's making sure white people don't vote.
> 
> The Obama administration is okay with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Obama administration is going to need the white vote to get re-elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> News flash: Obama is also white.
Click to expand...


Tell him that, why dontcha!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's a raise, isn't it? i mean other government workers are seeing a pay freeze, and the military is still getting a raise.
> 
> so while others get nothing you are complaining that the preferential treatment of the military isn't preferential enough.
> 
> sound right to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't "sound right" to me, assbrain.
> Servicemembers get a $20 month cost of living adjustment.
> 
> How much do Congressman/Senators get in addition to their annual payraise?
Click to expand...


They get their annual pay raise without even having to lift a finger.


----------



## gallantwarrior

High_Gravity said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask why the fuck did we not let our boys carry loaded weapons in a war zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, when I went to Kirkuk they gave us all M-16's to take with us and when we got there they made us turn them in to be locked up.  We didn't see them again til it was time to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit? I thought in Iraq you had to have a weapon with you at all times?
Click to expand...


You had to turn in your ammo, though!


----------



## gallantwarrior

del said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> good effort, but warrior was here first
> 
> fair is fair; wait your turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you sprinkle PCP on your crack flakes for breakfast?
> 
> I know you think your funny, but pathetic is a more descriptive word......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not your
> 
> ex: you're going to have to wait your turn
> 
> no need to thank me
> 
> virtue is its own reward
> 
> keep swinging, corky
Click to expand...


When you lose the argument, when you have nothing more to offer, start correcting other's spelling and grammar.  Classic!


----------



## Dr Grump

gallantwarrior said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you sprinkle PCP on your crack flakes for breakfast?
> 
> I know you think your funny, but pathetic is a more descriptive word......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not your
> 
> ex: you're going to have to wait your turn
> 
> no need to thank me
> 
> virtue is its own reward
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you lose the argument, when you have nothing more to offer, start correcting other's spelling and grammar.  Classic!
Click to expand...


If you knew anything about Uncensored posting style, you'd know that all Del is doing is returning the favour,,,,,


----------



## gallantwarrior

uscitizen said:


> Telephone Remake - YouTube



OMG!  When I think of all the pranks we pulled off while I was in service.  We did not have internet, youtube, cellphones, skype, and all those wonderful tools.  But we pulled off some spectacular shit...better even than this.
Get a fuckin' life...or at least grow a sense of humor.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> What a glutton for punishment. Not done with me kicking your arse from pillar to post, you stick around so Del can do the same....



Oh, you're WINNING Dr. Gump.









> Are you a friend of Mistress Cecile? You seem like a masochist....



Are you a friend of Joe Biden? You seem like a moron.....


----------



## del

gallantwarrior said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you sprinkle PCP on your crack flakes for breakfast?
> 
> I know you think your funny, but pathetic is a more descriptive word......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're not your
> 
> ex: you're going to have to wait your turn
> 
> no need to thank me
> 
> virtue is its own reward
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you lose the argument, when you have nothing more to offer, start correcting other's spelling and grammar.  Classic!
Click to expand...


when you don't know what you're talking about, it's almost always a good idea to shut the fuck up.

you may want to write that on your hand, sparky.


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> you're not your



Damn, a spelling flame.

You must be so proud.



> ex: you're going to have to wait your turn
> 
> no need to thank me
> 
> virtue is its own reward
> 
> keep swinging, corky


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> when you don't know what you're talking about, it's almost always a good idea to shut the fuck up.



"When," sparky. 

If your thesis is correct, we should never see a another post from you.

I'm just sayin....



> you may want to write that on your hand, sparky.



"You," sparky.


----------



## gallantwarrior

del said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're not your
> 
> ex: you're going to have to wait your turn
> 
> no need to thank me
> 
> virtue is its own reward
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you lose the argument, when you have nothing more to offer, start correcting other's spelling and grammar.  Classic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when you don't know what you're talking about, it's almost always a good idea to shut the fuck up.
> 
> you may want to write that on your hand, sparky.
Click to expand...


Or what?  You gonna issue another infraction?  I surely recognize when the battle is won when the other guy starts nitpicking grammar and spelling.


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're not your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, a spelling flame.
> 
> You must be so proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ex: you're going to have to wait your turn
> 
> no need to thank me
> 
> virtue is its own reward
> 
> keep swinging, corky
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Almost on a par with a 'mixed metaphor' flame...


----------



## Sunshine

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



I am surprised that you are surprised.  Obama is trashing America.  He is negotiating with terrorists, and has helped put islamic theocracies in power.  It would be NO surprise to me at all if one day in the not too distant future he were found to actually be funding terrorist organizations.  

The military holds a significant number of votes.  Why you aren't getting your ducks in a row to vote this traiter out of office is beyond me.  Yeah, I know, he's the CIC, they really can't say anything publically.  Still...........


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> Are you a friend of Joe Biden? You seem like a moron.....



Yet, you sound like a friend of Dumbya, who makes Biden look like Einstein....(is that metaphor Ok by you?)


----------



## del

gallantwarrior said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you lose the argument, when you have nothing more to offer, start correcting other's spelling and grammar.  Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you don't know what you're talking about, it's almost always a good idea to shut the fuck up.
> 
> you may want to write that on your hand, sparky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or what?  You gonna issue another infraction?  I surely recognize when the battle is won when the other guy starts nitpicking grammar and spelling.
Click to expand...


whatever makes you all warm and cuddly, sparky

i didn't give fuck what you thought when i posted it, and i sure as shit don't give a fuck now.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



It has to pass Congress first.  It won't.


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunshine said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you are surprised.  Obama is trashing America.  He is negotiating with terrorists, and has helped put islamic theocracies in power.  It would be NO surprise to me at all if one day in the not too distant future he were found to actually be funding terrorist organizations.
> 
> The military holds a significant number of votes.  Why you aren't getting your ducks in a row to vote this traiter out of office is beyond me.  Yeah, I know, he's the CIC, they really can't say anything publically.  Still...........
Click to expand...


Exhibit A on why there should be an IQ test before you vote...


----------



## Sunshine

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administration&#8217;s proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers&#8217; benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacare&#8217;s state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you are surprised.  Obama is trashing America.  He is negotiating with terrorists, and has helped put islamic theocracies in power.  It would be NO surprise to me at all if one day in the not too distant future he were found to actually be funding terrorist organizations.
> 
> The military holds a significant number of votes.  Why you aren't getting your ducks in a row to vote this traiter out of office is beyond me.  Yeah, I know, he's the CIC, they really can't say anything publically.  Still...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exhibit A on why there should be an IQ test before you vote...
Click to expand...


I understand that you are  not allowed to vote in US elections.  I owe you a neg!


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you are surprised.  Obama is trashing America.  He is negotiating with terrorists, and has helped put islamic theocracies in power.  It would be NO surprise to me at all if one day in the not too distant future he were found to actually be funding terrorist organizations.
> 
> The military holds a significant number of votes.  Why you aren't getting your ducks in a row to vote this traiter out of office is beyond me.  Yeah, I know, he's the CIC, they really can't say anything publically.  Still...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit A on why there should be an IQ test before you vote...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand that you are  not allowed to vote in US elections.  I owe you a neg!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want to vote in the US...


----------



## Sunshine

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit A on why there should be an IQ test before you vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you are  not allowed to vote in US elections.  I owe you a neg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to vote in the US...
Click to expand...


Of course you want to vote in the US.  That's why you are on here blithering away.  If you could vote,  you might be out playing cricket or something.


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you are  not allowed to vote in US elections.  I owe you a neg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to vote in the US...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you want to vote in the US.  That's why you are on here blithering away.  If you could vote,  you might be out playing cricket or something.
Click to expand...


Why would I want to vote in the cesspit that is American politics?

You blather away and vote <shrug>

Cricket's OK.....sock....


----------



## Sunshine

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to vote in the US...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to vote in the US.  That's why you are on here blithering away.  If you could vote,  you might be out playing cricket or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I want to vote in the cesspit that is American politics?
> 
> You blather away and vote <shrug>
> 
> Cricket's OK.....sock....
Click to expand...


Obviously you want to be involved.  That's why you are here.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you are surprised.  Obama is trashing America.  He is negotiating with terrorists, and has helped put islamic theocracies in power.  It would be NO surprise to me at all if one day in the not too distant future he were found to actually be funding terrorist organizations.
> 
> The military holds a significant number of votes.  Why you aren't getting your ducks in a row to vote this traiter out of office is beyond me.  Yeah, I know, he's the CIC, they really can't say anything publically.  Still...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exhibit A on why there should be an IQ test before you vote...
Click to expand...


Hey, I agree with that.  An IQ test would eliminate most obama-voters.  It is, however, unconstitutional...


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you want to vote in the US.  That's why you are on here blithering away.  If you could vote,  you might be out playing cricket or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to vote in the cesspit that is American politics?
> 
> You blather away and vote <shrug>
> 
> Cricket's OK.....sock....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you want to be involved.  That's why you are here.
Click to expand...


No, that is not the reason I am here...


----------



## Sunshine

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to vote in the cesspit that is American politics?
> 
> You blather away and vote <shrug>
> 
> Cricket's OK.....sock....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you want to be involved.  That's why you are here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not the reason I am here...
Click to expand...


Let me guess.  You're a message board refugee moderator and you are looking for someone to moderate!


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you want to be involved.  That's why you are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not the reason I am here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a message board refugee moderator and you are looking for someone to moderate!
Click to expand...


I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...


----------



## logical4u

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



Whenever this man (Obama) smiles at you and treats you like a friend, you should be wary.  He is about to use the long knives on you.  Guess that is why so many wonder if he is really a muslim, they are schooled in deception of nonbelievers.


----------



## Sunshine

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not the reason I am here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a message board refugee moderator and you are looking for someone to moderate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...
Click to expand...


Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.


----------



## jillian

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a message board refugee moderator and you are looking for someone to moderate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.
Click to expand...


he's telling the truth. if you knew anything about him, you'd know that he always tells the truth.

just saying.


----------



## Valerie

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a message board refugee moderator and you are looking for someone to moderate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

Sunshine said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  You're a message board refugee moderator and you are looking for someone to moderate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.
Click to expand...


Shrug...no skin off my nose...

It's lunch time here...

And if I was after grown up conversation I wouldn't be posting to you...


----------



## del

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's telling the truth. if you knew anything about him, you'd know that he always tells the truth.
> 
> just saying.
Click to expand...


lack of information has never stopped sunny d from having an opinion.

that's just how psych nurse/attorney/astrophysicist/metallurgical engineers roll


----------



## namvet

which do dems hate the most oil or the military ??? do I hear 4 more years???


----------



## Sunshine

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's telling the truth. if you knew anything about him, you'd know that he always tells the truth.
> 
> just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lack of information has never stopped sunny d from having an opinion.
> 
> that's just how psych nurse/attorney/astrophysicist/metallurgical engineers roll
Click to expand...



Now run on back to your swing, del.


----------



## Sunshine

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked on two separate occasions to moderate this board. Both times I have said no, because I don't believe in moderation bar one condition - no advertising spam. So, once again, you could not be further from the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not buying it.  Not even taking it for free!  LOL.  Now run off to beddie bye!  And let the grownups talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's telling the truth. if you knew anything about him, you'd know that he always tells the truth.
> 
> just saying.
Click to expand...



The "America Last" cheerleader has arrived!


----------



## del

Sunshine said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's telling the truth. if you knew anything about him, you'd know that he always tells the truth.
> 
> just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lack of information has never stopped sunny d from having an opinion.
> 
> that's just how psych nurse/attorney/astrophysicist/metallurgical engineers roll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now run on back to your swing, del.
Click to expand...


your house needs paint, billy jo


----------



## daveman

sparky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't actually know any American servicemen, do you?
> 
> Of course you don't.  You're a leftist, and are automatically an expert in everything.
> 
> Enjoy your delusion, Irrelevant Boi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so _every_ recruit is a rightie?
> 
> man, the things i _learn_ here
> 
> _thanks_ Dave!
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Where did I say that?  NOTE:  The voices in your head are not mine.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the US just starts economies they cannot finish.
Click to expand...

Obama's about finished it, all right.


----------



## daveman

Outback said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Europe starts 'em and the US finishes them.   That's what I was taught.
Click to expand...


For the most part, that's true.  Can't argue with history.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> Yep we finished Vietnam.


You idiot commie-lovers on the left made sure our hands were tied and we got out before we got the job done.

Good job, asshat.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.
> 
> you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.
> 
> 
> 
> You owe your very existence to America.  And you owe the current American military for the impact we have on your economy.
> 
> As I said, you're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> temper tantrum, doughboy?
Click to expand...

No, but I can see why you're desperate to avoid the reality I presented.


----------



## daveman

Article 15 said:


> A lot of you deficit hawks flipping out over this never batted an eye when other gov't workers were targeted for cuts or asked to pay more.
> 
> Now that the shoe is on the other foot listen to you.


You're comparing veterans to bureaucrats?

Moron.


----------



## daveman

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am in germany. i owe nothing to the american military as it now exists, you phony fatass.
> 
> you are standing on the shoulders of giants, know your place and try some humility.
> 
> 
> 
> You owe your very existence to America.  And you owe the current American military for the impact we have on your economy.
> 
> As I said, you're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grow up, Dave.
> 
> You sound like the prototypical arrogant American that is loathed around the world.
Click to expand...

Guess what?  They'll hate me whether I dislike them or I kiss their ass.

Again:  I'll start being concerned with what they think when they're concerned with what I think.


----------



## Article 15

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of you deficit hawks flipping out over this never batted an eye when other gov't workers were targeted for cuts or asked to pay more.
> 
> Now that the shoe is on the other foot listen to you.
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing veterans to bureaucrats?
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


Teachers are bureaucrats?

You're just another NIMBY hypocrite, dude.


----------



## Article 15

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You owe your very existence to America.  And you owe the current American military for the impact we have on your economy.
> 
> As I said, you're welcome.  Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up, Dave.
> 
> You sound like the prototypical arrogant American that is loathed around the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what?  They'll hate me whether I dislike them or I kiss their ass.
> 
> Again:  I'll start being concerned with what they think when they're concerned with what I think.
Click to expand...


That's funny.  Eder and I are friends yet I'm a veteran and I don't kiss his ass nor do I thump my chest at him over shit that happened decades before we were born.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> we also started both world wars.
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and when "we" decline to participate in another war of choice, we are called traitors and pussies who have sweet-heart deals with saddam.
Click to expand...

It's funny how you pretend you didn't.  


L.K.Eder said:


> "we" are capable of learning from our history.
> 
> it is "your" turn.
> 
> you are welcome


If you'd ever done something to merit that level of arrogance, you might be interesting to talk to.  And no, "being European" isn't an accomplishment.


----------



## Article 15

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we ended them.
> 
> You guys have a habit of starting shit you're incapable of finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when "we" decline to participate in another war of choice, we are called traitors and pussies who have sweet-heart deals with saddam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny how you pretend you didn't.
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" are capable of learning from our history.
> 
> it is "your" turn.
> 
> you are welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever done something to merit that level of arrogance, you might be interesting to talk to.  And no, "being European" isn't an accomplishment.
Click to expand...


When was the last time you stormed a beach or ran into a hail of bullets, TSgt?


----------



## L.K.Eder

ah, daveman is back with his bag empty of tricks.


----------



## mudwhistle

daveman said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we finished Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot commie-lovers on the left made sure our hands were tied and we got out before we got the job done.
> 
> Good job, asshat.
Click to expand...


The left won't allow congress to declare wars anymore. That would mean more powers for the President and we might have to win a war.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we finished Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot commie-lovers on the left made sure our hands were tied and we got out before we got the job done.
> 
> Good job, asshat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left won't allow congress to declare wars anymore. That would mean more powers for the President and we might have to win a war.
Click to expand...


The best way to win a war is to throw billions of dollars at your enemies and try to win their hearts and minds.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit A on why there should be an IQ test before you vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you are  not allowed to vote in US elections.  I owe you a neg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to vote in the US...
Click to expand...


Funny how some of the Dems' most vocal advocates are foreigners. Kind of ironic. I'd like to have someone I could support in your country who's trying to bring it down around your ears. That would be hilarious. 

You must think Americans are so stupid, and in our looney-left's case you would be right.


----------



## mudwhistle

I'm thinking what the usual reaction the press and Democrats would have if Bush offered proposals like Obama has to cut military benefits. They used mildew and pealing paint to claim he didn't give a shit about the military nor care about their health or welfare. Obviously Obama doesn't ether because the only cuts he makes are in the Defense Department. He's hollowed out the civilian force and he's about to let remove a couple hundred thousand active-duty members. His disdain for the military is pretty obvious.


----------



## Old Rocks

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, asshole. You are the rest are calling for cuts to Medicare and all other entitlement programs. Do you not realize that military entitlements after you are no longer serving are entitlements? 

And do you think only 'Conservatives' have a dd214 that says Honorable? 

No, I do not like the idea of cutting the military benefits, no more than I like cutting SS benefits. But the government has but one way of supporting programs, and that is through taxes. You constantly wish to cut taxes, then you must cut programs. This time, your ox is being gored.


----------



## Warrior102

Old Rocks said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole. You are the rest are calling for cuts to Medicare and all other entitlement programs. Do you not realize that military entitlements after you are no longer serving are entitlements?
> 
> And do you think only 'Conservatives' have a dd214 that says Honorable?
> 
> No, I do not like the idea of cutting the military benefits, no more than I like cutting SS benefits. But the government has but one way of supporting programs, and that is through taxes. You constantly wish to cut taxes, then you must cut programs. This time, your ox is being gored.
Click to expand...


Calm down before you blow a gasket,  asswipe.


----------



## mudwhistle

Old Rocks said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, asshole. You are the rest are calling for cuts to Medicare and all other entitlement programs. Do you not realize that military entitlements after you are no longer serving are entitlements?
> 
> And do you think only 'Conservatives' have a dd214 that says Honorable?
> 
> No, I do not like the idea of cutting the military benefits, no more than I like cutting SS benefits. But the government has but one way of supporting programs, and that is through taxes. You constantly wish to cut taxes, then you must cut programs. This time, your ox is being gored.
Click to expand...

Your concern for the military is touching. I almost teared up.
Cutting unemployment benefits is a good start. Stop paying for people to sit on their asses. 

Nope, that's untouchable. 

How bout cutting back on bailouts to foreign banks. 

How bout cutting back on foreign-aid. 

How bout ending ethanol subsidies. 

How bout stop paying protestors. (ACORN/SEIU)

How bout making Obama pay for his campaign for once. 

Why fuck the military?

Nope, you think it's okay to fuck the military, even during a war. 

Fuck you.


----------



## Warrior102

mudwhistle said:


> Why fuck the military?
> 
> Nope, you think it's okay to fuck the military, even during a war.
> 
> Fuck you.



He's a Liberal. They have a long-standing reputation for spitting on soldiers and burning the American flag. 

I hope Obama continues to threaten to fuck with active duty and veterans benefits. That fucker will return to a position as community organizer after the New Year.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.

Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:

Message sent to the following recipients:
Secretary Panetta
Representative Ryan
Senator Brown
Senator Portman
President
Vice President
Message text follows:

SFC Everett Oliver



February 23, 2012

[recipient address was inserted here]


Dear [recipient name was inserted here],

The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.

 In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
receive a pension and free Medical care for life.

Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)

Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
dollars)

Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.

I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
forked tongue.

Sincerely,


SFC Everett Oliver
US Army
Retired


----------



## Warrior102

SFC Ollie said:


> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired



Warner, Webb (do nothings) and Wittman heard from me on this issue here in Virginia. 

I expect a positive response from Wittman saying he'll fight for vets. Either a call or a personal letter. 

I expect the standard "we must all sacrifice" letter from dipshits Warner and Webb. That'll be send about six weeks from now.


----------



## gallantwarrior

SFC Ollie said:


> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired



Done, and done.  Already contacted my so-called representative and senators.  Young will do something about it, the other two...not so much maybe.


----------



## L.K.Eder

zero empathy, now whining.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> zero empathy, now whining.



Communicating with an elected official regarding something that's promised and is now proposed to being taken away (our EARNED benefits) is whining?

Why don't you STFU, burn a U.S. flag and then go fuck yourself, asswipe.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> zero empathy, now whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communicating with an elected official regarding something that's promised and is now proposed to being taken away (our EARNED benefits) is whining?
> 
> Why don't you STFU, burn a U.S. flag and then go fuck yourself, asswipe.
Click to expand...


forked tongue, lol.

get a grip, tossface.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> forked tongue, lol.
> 
> get a grip, tossface.



Had you served even one day in uniform, assbreath, you'd possibly have a greater appreciation for those who serve/served and those who chose to sit at home while our men and women died so you could play pocket pool with yourself.

You're the latter. 

Therefore, your "opinion" really doesn't mean shit.  

Blow it out your vagina, you irrelevant fuck.

Go with cutting veteran's/military benefits this year.

It'll get you somewhere. 

Out.


----------



## HenryBHough

And you thought Clinton hated the military!


----------



## Toro

SFC Ollie said:


> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired



I feel for ya but this is the problem in American politics right now. Americans want what the government has promised them but don't want their taxes raised to pay for it.


----------



## JohnA

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a shame, you were so entitled to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I, and millions of other veterans across the country, EARNED their benefits, in harms way, while you sat and home and played pocket pool with yourself, assbrain.
> 
> It's not an entilement, you stupid Liberal fuck.
> 
> It's an earned benefit, that we were guaranteed we would receive, if we did what we were asked to when we volunteered to serve.
> 
> So, fuck Obama, and fuck you.
Click to expand...


 IF   i had to lose all my benefits so the veterans coiuld  keep theirs id go for it 
 NOBODY has dome more for the country than  those who served us in the military  ill always be  grateful for those  who sacrificed 
 some gave a little 
 some gave more
 same gave all


----------



## mudwhistle

L.K.Eder said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> zero empathy, now whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communicating with an elected official regarding something that's promised and is now proposed to being taken away (our EARNED benefits) is whining?
> 
> Why don't you STFU, burn a U.S. flag and then go fuck yourself, asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> forked tongue, lol.
> 
> get a grip, tossface.
Click to expand...


Cum guzzler.


----------



## L.K.Eder

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Communicating with an elected official regarding something that's promised and is now proposed to being taken away (our EARNED benefits) is whining?
> 
> Why don't you STFU, burn a U.S. flag and then go fuck yourself, asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forked tongue, lol.
> 
> get a grip, tossface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cum guzzler.
Click to expand...


that's going overboard, man.


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> that's going overboard, man.



Not with you. 
You're more like a cum-chugger. You need to get to a CCA meeting ASAP


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's going overboard, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with you.
> You're more like a cum-chugger. You need to get to a CCA meeting ASAP
Click to expand...


i'll get right on it after my us flag burning session.

any other ideas on how to spend the day?


----------



## Dr Grump

mudwhistle said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we finished Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot commie-lovers on the left made sure our hands were tied and we got out before we got the job done.
> 
> Good job, asshat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left won't allow congress to declare wars anymore. That would mean more powers for the President and we might have to win a war.
Click to expand...


What wars needed declaring?


----------



## Dr Grump

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that you are  not allowed to vote in US elections.  I owe you a neg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to vote in the US...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how some of the Dems' most vocal advocates are foreigners. Kind of ironic. I'd like to have someone I could support in your country who's trying to bring it down around your ears. That would be hilarious.
> 
> You must think Americans are so stupid, and in our looney-left's case you would be right.
Click to expand...


I'm a centrist. I don't really like either of your parties or your political system. 

No, I think a certain group of right-wing neocon yanks are stupid. And the advocates of such beliefs prove it every day on this board...


----------



## Dr Grump

SFC Ollie said:


> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired



And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...


----------



## Warrior102

L.K.Eder said:


> any other ideas on how to spend the day?



No, just continue being a knuckle-dragging, mouth breathing inbred. That's entertainment enough.


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...



Poor little bitch. 
Tissue?


----------



## Dr Grump

Warrior102 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little bitch.
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


No, I just like that you have just proved my "_No, I think a certain group of right-wing neocon yanks are stupid. And the advocates of such beliefs prove it every day on this board..." _ statement to be correct ...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Warrior102 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> any other ideas on how to spend the day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just continue being a knuckle-dragging, mouth breathing inbred. That's entertainment enough.
Click to expand...


are you insulting my momma and my daddy?

that makes me very sad.

i guess i will need to burn another us flag to cheer me up.


----------



## Dr Grump

L.K.Eder said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> any other ideas on how to spend the day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just continue being a knuckle-dragging, mouth breathing inbred. That's entertainment enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you insulting my momma and my daddy?
> 
> that makes me very sad.
> 
> i guess i will need to burn another us flag to cheer me up.
Click to expand...


Try burning a Confederate flag...that'll make him pop a fuse


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dr Grump said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just continue being a knuckle-dragging, mouth breathing inbred. That's entertainment enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you insulting my momma and my daddy?
> 
> that makes me very sad.
> 
> i guess i will need to burn another us flag to cheer me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try burning a Confederate flag...that'll make him pop a fuse
Click to expand...


i cannot, i would probably be burning his last shirt.


----------



## Warrior102

Dr Grump said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just continue being a knuckle-dragging, mouth breathing inbred. That's entertainment enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you insulting my momma and my daddy?
> 
> that makes me very sad.
> 
> i guess i will need to burn another us flag to cheer me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try burning a Confederate flag...that'll make him pop a fuse
Click to expand...


I could care less what you burn. You have every right to burn whatever you like - and be a public fool - wherever you do it.


----------



## daveman

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> and when "we" decline to participate in another war of choice, we are called traitors and pussies who have sweet-heart deals with saddam.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you pretend you didn't.
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" are capable of learning from our history.
> 
> it is "your" turn.
> 
> you are welcome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you'd ever done something to merit that level of arrogance, you might be interesting to talk to.  And no, "being European" isn't an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last time you stormed a beach or ran into a hail of bullets, TSgt?
Click to expand...

Look, I know you've been programmed to automatically be deferential to Europeans.  

But respect is earned.  It isn't granted automatically because you're a liberal or you're European.

Let me know if you have trouble grasping that concept.


----------



## ogibillm

Salt Jones said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's why Sen. Tom Coburn came up with the idea last year?
> 
> I served 20 years in the Navy and I have no problem paying more then $460 per year for family premium. There hasn't been a premium increase in 15 years. Stop whining.
Click to expand...


there really hasn't been an increase in 15 years?
good god no wonder the cry babies are up in arms. i'm sure we'd all like to be paying what we paid 15 years ago for health insurance.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> ah, daveman is back with his bag empty of tricks.


Y'know, the American left didn't do you any favors by kissing your ass simply because you're European.  

Now look at you:  You expect it.

If you hang out on the internet where conservatives post, you're going to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Well, even more than usual.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> zero empathy, now whining.


Did you say something, Irrelevant Boi?


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> forked tongue, lol.
> 
> get a grip, tossface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cum guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's going overboard, man.
Click to expand...

Oh, look.  Someone's whining.


----------



## Dr Grump

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, daveman is back with his bag empty of tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, the American left didn't do you any favors by kissing your ass simply because you're European.
> 
> Now look at you:  You expect it.
> 
> If you hang out on the internet where conservatives post, you're going to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Well, even more than usual.
Click to expand...


I thought it was more like going through life laughing at the stupidity of the US neocon whackjob mentality. I know I get a good few chuckles every day....it's almost like a race to the bottom as you guys try and outdo each other for dumbest post of the day...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Toro said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for ya but this is the problem in American politics right now. Americans want what the government has promised them but don't want their taxes raised to pay for it.
Click to expand...


Fact is I have said many times to cut my retirement pay by 10%. But only if they cut every other check they write by 10% to include their own...........


----------



## SFC Ollie

ogibillm said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's why Sen. Tom Coburn came up with the idea last year?
> 
> I served 20 years in the Navy and I have no problem paying more then $460 per year for family premium. There hasn't been a premium increase in 15 years. Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there really hasn't been an increase in 15 years?
> good god no wonder the cry babies are up in arms. i'm sure we'd all like to be paying what we paid 15 years ago for health insurance.
Click to expand...


You truly are an idiot aren't you?
First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....

Sound like part of our pay to you?

Go the fuck away.


----------



## ogibillm

SFC Ollie said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's why Sen. Tom Coburn came up with the idea last year?
> 
> I served 20 years in the Navy and I have no problem paying more then $460 per year for family premium. There hasn't been a premium increase in 15 years. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there really hasn't been an increase in 15 years?
> good god no wonder the cry babies are up in arms. i'm sure we'd all like to be paying what we paid 15 years ago for health insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You truly are an idiot aren't you?
> First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
> When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....
> 
> Sound like part of our pay to you?
> 
> Go the fuck away.
Click to expand...

you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours. 

and no, i don't like promises that aren't kept, but you have to admit that all things being equal even with the increase retirees would still be getting very cheap, very good healthcare.


----------



## Uncensored2008

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cum guzzler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's going overboard, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, look.  Someone's whining.
Click to expand...


AFTER calling him "tossface."

LOL

Lefists, such fucking hypocrites....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> I thought it was more like going through life laughing at the stupidity of the US neocon whackjob mentality. I know I get a good few chuckles every day....it's almost like a race to the bottom as you guys try and outdo each other for dumbest post of the day...



You're not a European, are you Gump?

I mean, even the French look down on you, don't they?

Gump tried to be a "real" Aussie once, but fucked it up, like he does everything... You wrestled a shrimp and tried to throw a crock on the barbie, dincha....

Didn't work out real well for you, did it?


----------



## SFC Ollie

ogibillm said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> there really hasn't been an increase in 15 years?
> good god no wonder the cry babies are up in arms. i'm sure we'd all like to be paying what we paid 15 years ago for health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an idiot aren't you?
> First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
> When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....
> 
> Sound like part of our pay to you?
> 
> Go the fuck away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> and no, i don't like promises that aren't kept, but you have to admit that all things being equal even with the increase retirees would still be getting very cheap, very good healthcare.
Click to expand...


You dumb ass. I spent 22 years on active duty, I don't think I went one week of 9 to 5.
Most of the time it was at least 12 hour days, 10 if you had a light day. And 18 hours if you were deployed. And I was deployed a lot...........

So now that you have proven that you know nothing about the military, STFU


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was more like going through life laughing at the stupidity of the US neocon whackjob mentality. I know I get a good few chuckles every day....it's almost like a race to the bottom as you guys try and outdo each other for dumbest post of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a European, are you Gump?
> 
> I mean, even the French look down on you, don't they?
> 
> Gump tried to be a "real" Aussie once, but fucked it up, like he does everything... You wrestled a shrimp and tried to throw a crock on the barbie, dincha....
> 
> Didn't work out real well for you, did it?
Click to expand...


Naw, I like Ockers, but am a NZer 

Like the French too for all their snobbery and lack of fight, they crack me up.

You're just jealous because you don't live down here. It's Ok to admit you live in a country whose economy is going down faster than Nina Hartley on a football team..


----------



## mudwhistle

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> forked tongue, lol.
> 
> get a grip, tossface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cum guzzler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's going overboard, man.
Click to expand...



Tossface doesn't???


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot commie-lovers on the left made sure our hands were tied and we got out before we got the job done.
> 
> Good job, asshat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left won't allow congress to declare wars anymore. That would mean more powers for the President and we might have to win a war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What wars needed declaring?
Click to expand...


Korea....Vietnam......etc....


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
Click to expand...


It's highly debatable who actually caused this. 

I saw the Dems *getting ready for it *by extending unemployment benefits way back in 06'. I saw them raising the minimum-wage causing increases in food prices. Then I saw Barney Frank and Chris Dodd screwing up banking so that banks were lending to folks that didn't qualify, or couldn't pay back their loans, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac buying toxic loans. Then I saw hedgefunders moving billions in cash around the market scaring Hank Paulson so much he rushes into Bush's office telling him we need to spend $400 billion to bail banks out or our economy is back in the stone-age. Chuck Schumer telling depositors to start a run on banks. So-on and so-forth. 

I see them closing down all public lands to drilling. I see Obama playing oil-speculator with Brazil while he's shutting down the Gulf oil industry. 

Gosh, who knows what caused the mess.


----------



## Salt Jones

It seems like a lot of selected outrage is going on here.

Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) wants to cut taxpayer funding for non-military elements of the Defense Department, starting with making retired, uninjured service members pay more for what he described as extremely low-cost health care for life for themselves, their spouses and dependents under the Tricare Prime system.

For military retirees eligible for Medicare, he also wants to raise the co-payments that they are charged to be in Tricare for life, the second payer for health care after Medicare. In addition, he wants to increase low fees that Tricare beneficiaries pay for pharmaceuticals purchased at their local drugstores....... Coburn wants the fees to be much higher and more in line with private-sector health plans.

*Instead, he wants to increase the enrollment fee for single retirees to approximately $2,000 per year and $3,500 for a family. At the same time he would limit out-of-pocket expenses at $7,500 for those retirees with families. He thinks these changes could save $11.5 billion a year.*

Tom Coburn&rsquo;s cuts: Military&rsquo;s Tricare Prime health care program targeted - The Washington Post


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was more like going through life laughing at the stupidity of the US neocon whackjob mentality. I know I get a good few chuckles every day....it's almost like a race to the bottom as you guys try and outdo each other for dumbest post of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a European, are you Gump?
> 
> I mean, even the French look down on you, don't they?
> 
> Gump tried to be a "real" Aussie once, but fucked it up, like he does everything... You wrestled a shrimp and tried to throw a crock on the barbie, dincha....
> 
> Didn't work out real well for you, did it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, I like Ockers, but am a NZer
> 
> Like the French too for all their snobbery and lack of fight, they crack me up.
> 
> You're just jealous because you don't live down here. It's Ok to admit you live in a country whose economy is going down faster than Nina Hartley on a football team..
Click to expand...


Or the cheerleaders.


----------



## mudwhistle

Salt Jones said:


> It seems like a lot of selected outrage is going on here.
> 
> Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) wants to cut taxpayer funding for non-military elements of the Defense Department, starting with making retired, uninjured service members pay more for what he described as &#8220;extremely low-cost health care for life&#8221; for themselves, their spouses and dependents under the Tricare Prime system.
> 
> For military retirees eligible for Medicare, he also wants to raise the co-payments that they are charged to be in Tricare for life, the second payer for health care after Medicare. In addition, he wants to increase low fees that Tricare beneficiaries pay for pharmaceuticals purchased at their local drugstores....... Coburn wants the fees to be much higher and more in line with private-sector health plans.
> 
> *Instead, he wants to increase the enrollment fee for single retirees to &#8220;approximately $2,000 per year and $3,500 for a family.&#8221; At the same time he would limit out-of-pocket expenses at $7,500 for those retirees with families. He thinks these changes could save $11.5 billion a year.*
> 
> Tom Coburn&rsquo;s cuts: Military&rsquo;s Tricare Prime health care program targeted - The Washington Post



Sounds like Obama's plan.

You sure they didn't cut and past Obama's plan and put it on Coburn's plan???

The massive spending Obama has been doing is going to hit everyone. Obama wants to focus on the military. Everything else is untouchable.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........


----------



## mudwhistle

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........



That includes any Republicans. 

Obama wants to shaft the military and leave his pet programs alone.


----------



## uscitizen

Dr Grump said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
Click to expand...


but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!


----------



## uscitizen

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........



fixed income...

Yet another programmed situation of the USA.

Fixed income also means no COLA.


And most can make some additional money.


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!
Click to expand...


Everyone is going to pay a heavy price for Obama's spending. 

Problem is the price we'll pay won't really start till next year. He thinks he can cover it up until then.


----------



## uscitizen

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is going to pay a heavy price for Obama's spending.
> 
> Problem is the price we'll pay won't really start till next year. He thinks he can cover it up until then.
Click to expand...


But will pay nothing for the 10 trillion that was there before Obama?
Partisan parrot.


----------



## Salt Jones

mudwhistle said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a lot of selected outrage is going on here.
> 
> Sen. Tom Coburn (R-Okla.) wants to cut taxpayer funding for non-military elements of the Defense Department, starting with making retired, uninjured service members pay more for what he described as extremely low-cost health care for life for themselves, their spouses and dependents under the Tricare Prime system.
> 
> For military retirees eligible for Medicare, he also wants to raise the co-payments that they are charged to be in Tricare for life, the second payer for health care after Medicare. In addition, he wants to increase low fees that Tricare beneficiaries pay for pharmaceuticals purchased at their local drugstores....... Coburn wants the fees to be much higher and more in line with private-sector health plans.
> 
> *Instead, he wants to increase the enrollment fee for single retirees to approximately $2,000 per year and $3,500 for a family. At the same time he would limit out-of-pocket expenses at $7,500 for those retirees with families. He thinks these changes could save $11.5 billion a year.*
> 
> Tom Coburn&rsquo;s cuts: Military&rsquo;s Tricare Prime health care program targeted - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Obama's plan.
> 
> You sure they didn't cut and past Obama's plan and put it on Coburn's plan???
> 
> The massive spending Obama has been doing is going to hit everyone. Obama wants to focus on the military. Everything else is untouchable.
Click to expand...


This is the detriment of this board. Posters have no clue about the topic they are outraged about.

Coburn had this plan last year in July and he floated it when Bush was prez.

"Former defense secretary Robert M. Gates proposed raising Tricare Prime enrollment fees for single retirees from $230 a year to $260 a year and fees for retiree families from $460 a year to $520 a year. Coburn wants the fees to be much higher and more in line with private-sector health plans."

Tom Coburn&rsquo;s cuts: Military&rsquo;s Tricare Prime health care program targeted - The Washington Post


----------



## Salt Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........



Why? Is it Washington's fault you are on a fixed income? Your piss poor planning is of no concern to me.


----------



## uscitizen

We need to privatize the VA?


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is going to pay a heavy price for Obama's spending.
> 
> Problem is the price we'll pay won't really start till next year. He thinks he can cover it up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But will pay nothing for the 10 trillion that was there before Obama?
> Partisan parrot.
Click to expand...


*Speaking Of Birds*


----------



## mudwhistle

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed income...
> 
> Yet another programmed situation of the USA.
> 
> Fixed income also means no COLA.
> 
> 
> And most can make some additional money.
Click to expand...


Or you could just push them off a cliff.


----------



## uscitizen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVynnbx1Xsc]Bush Giving the Finger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed income...
> 
> Yet another programmed situation of the USA.
> 
> Fixed income also means no COLA.
> 
> 
> And most can make some additional money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could just push them off a cliff.
Click to expand...


You mean they do not have enough personal responsibility to jump on their own?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was more like going through life laughing at the stupidity of the US neocon whackjob mentality. I know I get a good few chuckles every day....it's almost like a race to the bottom as you guys try and outdo each other for dumbest post of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a European, are you Gump?
> 
> I mean, even the French look down on you, don't they?
> 
> Gump tried to be a "real" Aussie once, but fucked it up, like he does everything... You wrestled a shrimp and tried to throw a crock on the barbie, dincha....
> 
> Didn't work out real well for you, did it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, I like Ockers, but am a NZer
> 
> Like the French too for all their snobbery and lack of fight, they crack me up.
> 
> You're just jealous because you don't live down here. It's Ok to admit you live in a country whose economy is going down faster than Nina Hartley on a football team..
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, didn't I see a movie about NZ?  I think having elves and those little guys for neighbors might be OK, but I'm not so crazy about trolls and orcs.


----------



## SFC Ollie

mudwhistle said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is going to pay a heavy price for Obama's spending.
> 
> Problem is the price we'll pay won't really start till next year. He thinks he can cover it up until then.
Click to expand...


We need to make a lot of noise.........


----------



## SFC Ollie

Salt Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wants the people who are already on a fixed income to pay more than they already pay needs to get out of Washington.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Is it Washington's fault you are on a fixed income? Your piss poor planning is of no concern to me.
Click to expand...


My Planning has nothing to do with my health asshole.


----------



## Dr Grump

gallantwarrior said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a European, are you Gump?
> 
> I mean, even the French look down on you, don't they?
> 
> Gump tried to be a "real" Aussie once, but fucked it up, like he does everything... You wrestled a shrimp and tried to throw a crock on the barbie, dincha....
> 
> Didn't work out real well for you, did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I like Ockers, but am a NZer
> 
> Like the French too for all their snobbery and lack of fight, they crack me up.
> 
> You're just jealous because you don't live down here. It's Ok to admit you live in a country whose economy is going down faster than Nina Hartley on a football team..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, didn't I see a movie about NZ?  I think having elves and those little guys for neighbors might be OK, but I'm not so crazy about trolls and orcs.
Click to expand...


What about dwarves and wizards?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Dr Grump said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I like Ockers, but am a NZer
> 
> Like the French too for all their snobbery and lack of fight, they crack me up.
> 
> You're just jealous because you don't live down here. It's Ok to admit you live in a country whose economy is going down faster than Nina Hartley on a football team..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, didn't I see a movie about NZ?  I think having elves and those little guys for neighbors might be OK, but I'm not so crazy about trolls and orcs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about dwarves and wizards?
Click to expand...


Dwarves are little guys, too.  And wizards are the 1%.  They would never live in my neighborhood.


----------



## ogibillm

SFC Ollie said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an idiot aren't you?
> First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
> When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....
> 
> Sound like part of our pay to you?
> 
> Go the fuck away.
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> and no, i don't like promises that aren't kept, but you have to admit that all things being equal even with the increase retirees would still be getting very cheap, very good healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dumb ass. I spent 22 years on active duty, I don't think I went one week of 9 to 5.
> Most of the time it was at least 12 hour days, 10 if you had a light day. And 18 hours if you were deployed. And I was deployed a lot...........
> 
> So now that you have proven that you know nothing about the military, STFU
Click to expand...


i was specific in mentioning that i did not include deployments in my comments

that aside, it's funny how you and everyone that is supported by it seem to claim such long days and weeks in this, and yet everyone i know in the military has regular hours...

weird.

in other words, i think you protest too much. or perhaps things have changed. either way, i know quite a few people on their way to retirement before age 50 that put in no more time than their civilian counterparts (again, while not deployed)

further, i know many that while deployed had regular schedules and regular shifts. they may have been working a 10 hour day six days a week, but that's not exactly unique to the military either.


----------



## The Gadfly

Dr Grump said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to vote in the US...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some of the Dems' most vocal advocates are foreigners. Kind of ironic. I'd like to have someone I could support in your country who's trying to bring it down around your ears. That would be hilarious.
> 
> You must think Americans are so stupid, and in our looney-left's case you would be right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a centrist. I don't really like either of your parties or your political system.
> 
> No, I think a certain group of right-wing neocon yanks are stupid. And the advocates of such beliefs prove it every day on this board...
Click to expand...


And I think a bunch of FOREIGN socialists, Communists and Greens are even more stupid. The difference is, I'm not on a political message board in YOUR countries telling you how to govern yourselves. I couldn't care less about your internal affairs, whether you break yourselves through socialist policies, or let yourselves be overrun by a tide of Muslim immigrants, if that's your choice. As far as I am concerned, you and your respective countries have an absolute right to go to hell in the handbasket of your own choosing. Now, I think it would be nice, if you would accord America and Americans the same damn privilege. You want to treat your own soldiers and vets like dogshit? No wonder you have to rely on us to defend you, if and when the shit really hits the fan! Lecture us on our military and how we handle it, when you can field a force that has not only the skill, but the numbers and the technology, to fight its way out of a wet paper bag!


----------



## L.K.Eder

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cum guzzler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's going overboard, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tossface doesn't???
Click to expand...


tossface is german and is a term of endearment.

after all, i am here to make friends.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, daveman is back with his bag empty of tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, the American left didn't do you any favors by kissing your ass simply because you're European.
> 
> Now look at you:  You expect it.
> 
> If you hang out on the internet where conservatives post, you're going to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Well, even more than usual.
Click to expand...


once upon a time, your flailing & failing was amusing, now it is very boring.

go eat some lard to feel better about yourself.


----------



## L.K.Eder

uscitizen said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent some time reading this thread and I admit that I had to skip parts of it. But I'll tell you there are some assholes and stupid motherfuckers posting here.
> 
> Folks Get off your collective asses and do something about this shit. Posting on this board does nothing but maybe let you feel good. Here is what I did:
> 
> Message sent to the following recipients:
> Secretary Panetta
> Representative Ryan
> Senator Brown
> Senator Portman
> President
> Vice President
> Message text follows:
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> 
> 
> 
> February 23, 2012
> 
> [recipient address was inserted here]
> 
> 
> Dear [recipient name was inserted here],
> 
> The following message is in regard to the proposed 2013 defense budget and
> the proposed hikes in TRICARE fees.
> 
> In the year I enlisted in the US Army (1971) we were told, or promised,
> that if we faithfully served 20 years or more on active duty that we would
> receive a pension and free Medical care for life.
> 
> Then came Tricare. (add up the dollars)
> 
> Then we were told at age 65 we would have to switch to Medicare. (add more
> dollars)
> 
> Now you are telling us not only do you want us to pay for medicare but you
> also want to charge us more for Tricare for life.
> 
> I suppose the American Indians were right, our government speaks with
> forked tongue.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> SFC Everett Oliver
> US Army
> Retired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet I bet if I look hard enough I'll find posts by you and Warrior and Gallant defending tax cuts and the rich, and the bankers who caused this financial mess in the first place....talk about wanting your cake and eating it too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!
Click to expand...


i support cuts that impact others.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, daveman is back with his bag empty of tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, the American left didn't do you any favors by kissing your ass simply because you're European.
> 
> Now look at you:  You expect it.
> 
> If you hang out on the internet where conservatives post, you're going to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Well, even more than usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was more like going through life laughing at the stupidity of the US neocon whackjob mentality. I know I get a good few chuckles every day....it's almost like a race to the bottom as you guys try and outdo each other for dumbest post of the day...
Click to expand...

When I want your opinion, I'll...I'll...

Well, shoot.  I don't know what I'll do.  I can't imagine ever wanting your opinion.


----------



## daveman

ogibillm said:


> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.


You don't want to admit you don't know shit about the military.


----------



## daveman

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's going overboard, man.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look.  Someone's whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER calling him "tossface."
> 
> LOL
> 
> Lefists, such fucking hypocrites....
Click to expand...


You'll take their double standards when you pry them from their cold, dead fingers.


----------



## mudwhistle

ogibillm said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> there really hasn't been an increase in 15 years?
> good god no wonder the cry babies are up in arms. i'm sure we'd all like to be paying what we paid 15 years ago for health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an idiot aren't you?
> First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
> When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....
> 
> Sound like part of our pay to you?
> 
> Go the fuck away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> and no, i don't like promises that aren't kept, but you have to admit that all things being equal even with the increase retirees would still be getting very cheap, very good healthcare.
Click to expand...


How many "Regular Jobs" result in a high possibility of you being blown up or shot in the head, dismembered, or physiologically scarred for life?

How many jobs force you to risk your health and your sanity because you're dealing with assholes that given half a chance will murder you in cold blood?

How many jobs result in risking your life even in training?

How many jobs result in being separated from your family for 15 months at a time. 

And figure the odds on finding anyone who wants one of those "Regular jobs" if they know they're not gonna be paid or taken care of any better than anyone else. I think eventually a regular job like that will end up having to boost their pay and benefits just to attract employees.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the cuts are supposed to impact others not you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is going to pay a heavy price for Obama's spending.
> 
> Problem is the price we'll pay won't really start till next year. He thinks he can cover it up until then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But will pay nothing for the 10 trillion that was there before Obama?
> Partisan parrot.
Click to expand...

Republican debt bad, Democrat debt good.

Good robot.  You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.

Actually, you'll be thrown under the bus as soon as your useful idiocy is no longer useful.  But you'll be grateful for it.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, daveman is back with his bag empty of tricks.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, the American left didn't do you any favors by kissing your ass simply because you're European.
> 
> Now look at you:  You expect it.
> 
> If you hang out on the internet where conservatives post, you're going to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Well, even more than usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> once upon a time, your flailing & failing was amusing, now it is very boring.
> 
> go eat some lard to feel better about yourself.
Click to expand...

"Dammit, I'm superior because I'm European!!"


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know, the American left didn't do you any favors by kissing your ass simply because you're European.
> 
> Now look at you:  You expect it.
> 
> If you hang out on the internet where conservatives post, you're going to go through life bitter and disappointed.  Well, even more than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once upon a time, your flailing & failing was amusing, now it is very boring.
> 
> go eat some lard to feel better about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Dammit, I'm superior because I'm European!!"
Click to expand...


you are insecure, immature, and last but not leeds, boring.














yes, leeds.


----------



## uscitizen

daveman said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is going to pay a heavy price for Obama's spending.
> 
> Problem is the price we'll pay won't really start till next year. He thinks he can cover it up until then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will pay nothing for the 10 trillion that was there before Obama?
> Partisan parrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republican debt bad, Democrat debt good.
> 
> Good robot.  You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> Actually, you'll be thrown under the bus as soon as your useful idiocy is no longer useful.  But you'll be grateful for it.
Click to expand...


All debt bad, partisan hacks stupit.


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> there really hasn't been an increase in 15 years?
> good god no wonder the cry babies are up in arms. i'm sure we'd all like to be paying what we paid 15 years ago for health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an idiot aren't you?
> First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
> When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....
> 
> Sound like part of our pay to you?
> 
> Go the fuck away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours. *
> 
> and no, i don't like promises that aren't kept, but you have to admit that all things being equal even with the increase retirees would still be getting very cheap, very good healthcare.
Click to expand...


You are fucking joking right? if you really believe the Military is a regular job with regular hours you really don't have a fucking clue about the Military.


----------



## High_Gravity

mudwhistle said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You truly are an idiot aren't you?
> First you are the guy who thinks that the military is some 9 to 5 job and now you think that we should pay for what we were told was part of our pay. I retired in 93, my healthcare was free. In 95 that went from zero to $460, plus co-pays. As of last October the co-pays went up on prescriptions.
> When I was forced to go on medicare my costs for healthcare went fro $460 to $2500. Now they are talking about adding as much as another $2000.....
> 
> Sound like part of our pay to you?
> 
> Go the fuck away.
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> and no, i don't like promises that aren't kept, but you have to admit that all things being equal even with the increase retirees would still be getting very cheap, very good healthcare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many "Regular Jobs" result in a high possibility of you being blown up or shot in the head, dismembered, or physiologically scarred for life?
> 
> How many jobs force you to risk your health and your sanity because you're dealing with assholes that given half a chance will murder you in cold blood?
> 
> How many jobs result in risking your life even in training?
> 
> How many jobs result in being separated from your family for 15 months at a time.
> 
> And figure the odds on finding anyone who wants one of those "Regular jobs" if they know they're not gonna be paid or taken care of any better than anyone else. I think eventually a regular job like that will end up having to boost their pay and benefits just to attract employees.
Click to expand...


----------



## ogibillm

daveman said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to admit you don't know shit about the military.
Click to expand...


there's lots i don't know. perhaps all my friends and family in the military just happen to work the easy jobs, maybe they're the exceptions and those that work 18 hour days 7 days a week  for 20+ years are the rule.

which makes it odd that when i need an id or something i can't just show up on base any time i want...


----------



## ogibillm

High_Gravity said:


> You are fucking joking right? if you really believe the Military is a regular job with regular hours you really don't have a fucking clue about the Military.



love them for what they are. dont' feel the need to make them into something they aren't to justify your hero worship.


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to admit you don't know shit about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's lots i don't know. perhaps all my friends and family in the military just happen to work the easy jobs, maybe they're the exceptions and those that work 18 hour days 7 days a week  for 20+ years are the rule.
> 
> which makes it odd that when i need an id or something i can't just show up on base any time i want...
Click to expand...


What jobs in the Military do your people work?


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are fucking joking right? if you really believe the Military is a regular job with regular hours you really don't have a fucking clue about the Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love them for what they are. dont' feel the need to make them into something they aren't to justify your hero worship.
Click to expand...


Hero worship? fuck you talking about?


----------



## ogibillm

High_Gravity said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to admit you don't know shit about the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's lots i don't know. perhaps all my friends and family in the military just happen to work the easy jobs, maybe they're the exceptions and those that work 18 hour days 7 days a week  for 20+ years are the rule.
> 
> which makes it odd that when i need an id or something i can't just show up on base any time i want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What jobs in the Military do your people work?
Click to expand...


varies from person to person, branch to branch.


----------



## mudwhistle

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> once upon a time, your flailing & failing was amusing, now it is very boring.
> 
> go eat some lard to feel better about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dammit, I'm superior because I'm European!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are insecure, immature, and last but not leeds, boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, leeds.
Click to expand...


So says the foreigner that has to tear down the US because his own country couldn't compete with us if not for the self-destructive liberals in our midst.


----------



## L.K.Eder

mudwhistle said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Dammit, I'm superior because I'm European!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are insecure, immature, and last but not leeds, boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, leeds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So says the foreigner that has to tear down the US because his own country couldn't compete with us if not for the self-destructive liberals in our midst.
Click to expand...


neither am i nor do i have to tear down the US.

putting some whiner's noses into their own crap, and watching them complain about the smell, is what i am doing, for fun.


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's lots i don't know. perhaps all my friends and family in the military just happen to work the easy jobs, maybe they're the exceptions and those that work 18 hour days 7 days a week  for 20+ years are the rule.
> 
> which makes it odd that when i need an id or something i can't just show up on base any time i want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What jobs in the Military do your people work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> varies from person to person, branch to branch.
Click to expand...


The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.


----------



## ogibillm

High_Gravity said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What jobs in the Military do your people work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varies from person to person, branch to branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
Click to expand...


i am saying exactly what i am saying. while not deployed military members by and large have regular hours and regular schedules just like the rest of us.

pretending that they work every minute of every day for 20+ years is unnecessary to appreciate their sacrifice.


----------



## Warrior102

ogibillm said:


> i am saying exactly what i am saying. while not deployed military members by and large have regular hours and regular schedules just like the rest of us.
> 
> pretending that they work every minute of every day for 20+ years is unnecessary to appreciate their sacrifice.



Horse shit - dumbass. Typically, inport, the workday aboard ship is 0600-1800. Add to that three or four section duty.

Those aren't regular hours, asswipe, so STFU


----------



## ogibillm

Warrior102 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am saying exactly what i am saying. while not deployed military members by and large have regular hours and regular schedules just like the rest of us.
> 
> pretending that they work every minute of every day for 20+ years is unnecessary to appreciate their sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse shit - dumbass. Typically, inport, the workday aboard ship is 0600-1800. Add to that three or four section duty.
> 
> Those aren't regular hours, asswipe, so STFU
Click to expand...


sure it is.


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> varies from person to person, branch to branch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am saying exactly what i am saying. while not deployed military members by and large have regular hours and regular schedules just like the rest of us.
> 
> pretending that they work every minute of every day for 20+ years is unnecessary to appreciate their sacrifice.
Click to expand...


The Military is on call 24/7, your supervisor or any higher up in your chain of command can call you in to work whenever they like, and you don't leave without their say so, yeah that sounds alot of a regular civilian job to me. Tell the truth, your just saying all this to get a rise out of us.


----------



## High_Gravity

ogibillm said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am saying exactly what i am saying. while not deployed military members by and large have regular hours and regular schedules just like the rest of us.
> 
> pretending that they work every minute of every day for 20+ years is unnecessary to appreciate their sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse shit - dumbass. Typically, inport, the workday aboard ship is 0600-1800. Add to that three or four section duty.
> 
> Those aren't regular hours, asswipe, so STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure it is.
Click to expand...


0600 AM to 1800 PM is regular hours? nice try, your just saying all this to pull our legs.


----------



## SFC Ollie

High_Gravity said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What jobs in the Military do your people work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> varies from person to person, branch to branch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
Click to expand...


My bet is he knows 2 people who have never left their desks in Personnel or Finance....


----------



## Mr Natural

During deployment, we worked long hours.  But then again, there wasn't a whole lot to do in Antarctica except work.

But when were stateside and the planes went to Lockheed for rework, we were pretty much out the door by  1000 unless you had the duty or training.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Depending upon the Unit and sometimes the time of year my Duty day started at 0500 to 0600 and ended at 1700 to 1800. That would be in garrison if there was nothing special happening. Most of the time if we were in the field it was at a minimum 18 hour days......

The kids tried to add up all the time I was deployed or simply not home over the years, in the 22 years on active duty they figured I was gone for a total of 13 to 14 years of it. But this is a normal job......So we're told........


----------



## High_Gravity

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> varies from person to person, branch to branch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bet is he knows 2 people who have never left their desks in Personnel or Finance....
Click to expand...


Even the Personnel and Finance troops are working crazy hours because of the high deployment rates, even the recruiters, which used to be a cush job, are putting in mad hours to meet their requirements, the days of cake walking and skating in the Military are pretty much over.


----------



## NLT

Bet he never deployed in a Tin Can, we worked crazy hours in port and underway. If your systems had a casrep, you worked 24/7 until it was working and back in service.


----------



## High_Gravity

SFC Ollie said:


> Depending upon the Unit and sometimes the time of year my Duty day started at 0500 to 0600 and ended at 1700 to 1800. That would be in garrison if there was nothing special happening. Most of the time if we were in the field it was at a minimum 18 hour days......
> 
> The kids tried to add up all the time I was deployed or simply not home over the years, in the 22 years on active duty they figured I was gone for a total of 13 to 14 years of it. But this is a normal job......So we're told........



Yeah thats all regular 9 to 5 stuff there Ollie, nothing to see here.


----------



## Warrior102

SFC Ollie said:


> Depending upon the Unit and sometimes the time of year my Duty day started at 0500 to 0600 and ended at 1700 to 1800. That would be in garrison if there was nothing special happening. Most of the time if we were in the field it was at a minimum 18 hour days......
> 
> The kids tried to add up all the time I was deployed or simply not home over the years, in the 22 years on active duty they figured I was gone for a total of 13 to 14 years of it. But this is a normal job......So we're told........



I hear ya - I guess eight and a half years at sea (for me, out of 25 total) is normal.


----------



## Dr Grump

The Gadfly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some of the Dems' most vocal advocates are foreigners. Kind of ironic. I'd like to have someone I could support in your country who's trying to bring it down around your ears. That would be hilarious.
> 
> You must think Americans are so stupid, and in our looney-left's case you would be right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a centrist. I don't really like either of your parties or your political system.
> 
> No, I think a certain group of right-wing neocon yanks are stupid. And the advocates of such beliefs prove it every day on this board...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I think a bunch of FOREIGN socialists, Communists and Greens are even more stupid. The difference is, I'm not on a political message board in YOUR countries telling you how to govern yourselves. I couldn't care less about your internal affairs, whether you break yourselves through socialist policies, or let yourselves be overrun by a tide of Muslim immigrants, if that's your choice. As far as I am concerned, you and your respective countries have an absolute right to go to hell in the handbasket of your own choosing. Now, I think it would be nice, if you would accord America and Americans the same damn privilege. You want to treat your own soldiers and vets like dogshit? No wonder you have to rely on us to defend you, if and when the shit really hits the fan! Lecture us on our military and how we handle it, when you can field a force that has not only the skill, but the numbers and the technology, to fight its way out of a wet paper bag!
Click to expand...


Your opinion might mean something if the US kept its sticky beak out of other peoples' business. Find it laughable that you seem offended at foreigners are talking about your country and telling it what to do, when it is the chickenhawks from your side of the political spectrum go around the world telling other countries how to run their business. 

Oh, and you protect us from Jack Shit.

That aside, there is a difference between being the biggest military and being the best....


----------



## Dr Grump

SFC Ollie said:


> Depending upon the Unit and sometimes the time of year my Duty day started at 0500 to 0600 and ended at 1700 to 1800. That would be in garrison if there was nothing special happening. Most of the time if we were in the field it was at a minimum 18 hour days......
> 
> The kids tried to add up all the time I was deployed or simply not home over the years, in the 22 years on active duty they figured I was gone for a total of 13 to 14 years of it. But this is a normal job......So we're told........



It was also your choice...let's not forget that...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dr Grump said:


> It was also your choice...let's not forget that...



Part of the choice was based on the promise of health benefits, Forest.

Let's not forget _that._


----------



## Dr Grump

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was also your choice...let's not forget that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the choice was based on the promise of health benefits, Forest.
> 
> Let's not forget _that._
Click to expand...


Govt's promise their employees a lot and often renege, Cletus..

Let's not forget _*that*_..


----------



## SFC Ollie

Dr Grump said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depending upon the Unit and sometimes the time of year my Duty day started at 0500 to 0600 and ended at 1700 to 1800. That would be in garrison if there was nothing special happening. Most of the time if we were in the field it was at a minimum 18 hour days......
> 
> The kids tried to add up all the time I was deployed or simply not home over the years, in the 22 years on active duty they figured I was gone for a total of 13 to 14 years of it. But this is a normal job......So we're told........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was also your choice...let's not forget that...
Click to expand...


And I would still be doing it if the body was able. But that isn't the point is it.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> once upon a time, your flailing & failing was amusing, now it is very boring.
> 
> go eat some lard to feel better about yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dammit, I'm superior because I'm European!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are insecure, immature, and last but not leeds, boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, leeds.
Click to expand...

I am actually none of that.  But your unmerited arrogance simply won't allow you to believe that an American isn't kissing your ass.  

Oh, well.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But will pay nothing for the 10 trillion that was there before Obama?
> Partisan parrot.
> 
> 
> 
> Republican debt bad, Democrat debt good.
> 
> Good robot.  You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> Actually, you'll be thrown under the bus as soon as your useful idiocy is no longer useful.  But you'll be grateful for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All debt bad, partisan hacks stupit.
Click to expand...

Yes, all debt is bad.

But good luck getting one of you Obamabots to criticize him for it.  Like you, for instance.


----------



## daveman

ogibillm said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't want to admit that by and large the military is a regular job with regular hours.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to admit you don't know shit about the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there's lots i don't know. perhaps all my friends and family in the military just happen to work the easy jobs, maybe they're the exceptions and those that work 18 hour days 7 days a week  for 20+ years are the rule.
> 
> which makes it odd that when i need an id or something i can't just show up on base any time i want...
Click to expand...

There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, than are dreamt of in your philosophy.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are insecure, immature, and last but not leeds, boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, leeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So says the foreigner that has to tear down the US because his own country couldn't compete with us if not for the self-destructive liberals in our midst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> neither am i nor do i have to tear down the US.
> 
> putting some whiner's noses into their own crap, and watching them complain about the smell, is what i am doing, for fun.
Click to expand...

It's a damn shame you lack the horsepower to do that.  

But it's telling that you think you do.


----------



## daveman

Dr Grump said:


> Your opinion might mean something if the US kept its sticky beak out of other peoples' business. Find it laughable that you seem offended at foreigners are talking about your country and telling it what to do, when it is the chickenhawks from your side of the political spectrum go around the world telling other countries how to run their business.


Tissue?


Dr Grump said:


> Oh, and you protect us from Jack Shit.
> 
> That aside, there is a difference between being the biggest military and being the best....


The US does not have the biggest military, by far.

But we are the best.


----------



## Salt Jones

daveman said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion might mean something if the US kept its sticky beak out of other peoples' business. Find it laughable that you seem offended at foreigners are talking about your country and telling it what to do, when it is the chickenhawks from your side of the political spectrum go around the world telling other countries how to run their business.
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you protect us from Jack Shit.
> 
> That aside, there is a difference between being the biggest military and being the best....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US does not have the biggest military, by far.
> 
> But we are the best.
Click to expand...


Hey, that's just what the Chinese say about their own military.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion might mean something if the US kept its sticky beak out of other peoples' business. Find it laughable that you seem offended at foreigners are talking about your country and telling it what to do, when it is the chickenhawks from your side of the political spectrum go around the world telling other countries how to run their business.
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you protect us from Jack Shit.
> 
> That aside, there is a difference between being the biggest military and being the best....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US does not have the biggest military, by far.
> 
> But we are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, that's just what the Chinese say about their own military.
Click to expand...


No, they admit that they are the biggest, not the best.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion might mean something if the US kept its sticky beak out of other peoples' business. Find it laughable that you seem offended at foreigners are talking about your country and telling it what to do, when it is the chickenhawks from your side of the political spectrum go around the world telling other countries how to run their business.
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you protect us from Jack Shit.
> 
> That aside, there is a difference between being the biggest military and being the best....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US does not have the biggest military, by far.
> 
> But we are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, that's just what the Chinese say about their own military.
Click to expand...

The Chinese have cannon fodder.  That's about it.

They lack the airlift and sealift to get their massive army anywhere without marching.  They're no threat militarily.

But it figures you admire the Communist Chinese.


----------



## logical4u

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was also your choice...let's not forget that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the choice was based on the promise of health benefits, Forest.
> 
> Let's not forget _that._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Govt's promise their employees a lot and often renege, Cletus..
> 
> Let's not forget _*that*_..
Click to expand...


That is a great point!  Why should ANYONE believe the gov't when it comes to "free" handouts (they didn't fight or volunteer to serve the country), if the gov't will not honor its "contract" that it made with its defenders?

All you people that believe the gov't gives a hoot about "giving" your medical care, food money, "assistance", should be paying close attention: if they will renege on one promise, they will renege on others....


----------



## SFC Ollie

In an effort to cut defense spending, the Obama Administration plans to cut health benefits for active duty and retired military personnel and their families while not touching the benefits enjoyed by unionized civilian defense workers.

The move, congressional aides suggested, is to force those individuals into Obamacare, Bill Gertz reported at the Washington Beacon.

Gertz added:

    The proposed increases in health care payments by service members, which must be approved by Congress, are part of the Pentagon&#8217;s $487 billion cut in spending. It seeks to save $1.8 billion from the Tricare medical system in the fiscal 2013 budget, and $12.9 billion by 2017.

Not everybody is happy with the plan, however.

Military personnel would see their annual Tricare premiums increase anywhere from 30 - 78 percent in the first year, followed by sharply increased premiums "ranging from 94 percent to 345 percent&#8212;more than 3 times current levels."

Obama to cut medical benefits for active, retired military, not union workers - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## Article 15

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how you pretend you didn't.
> 
> If you'd ever done something to merit that level of arrogance, you might be interesting to talk to.  And no, "being European" isn't an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you stormed a beach or ran into a hail of bullets, TSgt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, I know you've been programmed to automatically be deferential to Europeans.
> 
> But respect is earned.  It isn't granted automatically because you're a liberal or you're European.
> 
> Let me know if you have trouble grasping that concept.
Click to expand...


In other words, no, you haven't.  But we both knew that.

Respect isn't automatically granted because you wore a uniform either.  Something you haven't figured out.


----------



## The Gadfly

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you stormed a beach or ran into a hail of bullets, TSgt?
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I know you've been programmed to automatically be deferential to Europeans.
> 
> But respect is earned.  It isn't granted automatically because you're a liberal or you're European.
> 
> Let me know if you have trouble grasping that concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you haven't.  But we both knew that.
> 
> Respect isn't automatically granted because you wore a uniform either.  Something you haven't figured out.
Click to expand...

So let me get this straight; are you saying someone has to be an actual combat "trigger-puller" before he merits respect as a veteran?  Well, I don't recall any "beach storming" in Vietnam, but I do recall advancing into hostile fire, so I suppose I qualify (or so that CIB on my old uniform would seem to indicate). I do, however, disagree with your assessment that other vets (especially career service members) don't deserve the same degree of respect, and I'm willing to bet most of the other actual combat vets here agree with me. You know, most of us did not get to choose when, where, or in what MOS we served; it was fate and the system that put us at the tip of the spear, or in the rear with the gear.Those support guys, and the ones who happened to serve in peacetime, have my respect, and they deserve yours, as well; they HAVE earned it. The only thing "special" I claim, is the knowledge of what infantry combat feels like, because I have had that particular experience. That is all. Some of these men you're disparaging have given this nation more years of service than I ever did.


----------



## Salt Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> varies from person to person, branch to branch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bet is he knows 2 people who have never left their desks in Personnel or Finance....
Click to expand...


So their job was less valuable then yours?


----------



## Article 15

The Gadfly said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I know you've been programmed to automatically be deferential to Europeans.
> 
> But respect is earned.  It isn't granted automatically because you're a liberal or you're European.
> 
> Let me know if you have trouble grasping that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you haven't.  But we both knew that.
> 
> Respect isn't automatically granted because you wore a uniform either.  Something you haven't figured out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So let me get this straight; are you saying someone has to be an actual combat "trigger-puller" before he merits respect as a veteran?  Well, I don't recall any "beach storming" in Vietnam, but I do recall advancing into hostile fire, so I suppose I qualify (or so that CIB on my old uniform would seem to indicate). I do, however, disagree with your assessment that other vets (especially career service members) don't deserve the same degree of respect, and I'm willing to bet most of the other actual combat vets here agree with me. You know, most of us did not get to choose when, where, or in what MOS we served; it was fate and the system that put us at the tip of the spear, or in the rear with the gear.Those support guys, and the ones who happened to serve in peacetime, have my respect, and they deserve yours, as well; they HAVE earned it. The only thing "special" I claim, is the knowledge of what infantry combat feels like, because I have had that particular experience. That is all. Some of these men you're disparaging have given this nation more years of service than I ever did.
Click to expand...


I'm saying that putting on a uniform doesn't grant you instant respect and I'm saying a very recently retired TSgt shouldn't be thumping his chest about WWII.


----------



## The Infidel

SFC Ollie said:


> In an effort to cut defense spending, the Obama Administration plans to cut health benefits for active duty and retired military personnel and their families while not touching the benefits enjoyed by unionized civilian defense workers.
> 
> The move, congressional aides suggested, is to force those individuals into Obamacare, Bill Gertz reported at the Washington Beacon.
> 
> Gertz added:
> 
> The proposed increases in health care payments by service members, which must be approved by Congress, are part of the Pentagons $487 billion cut in spending. It seeks to save $1.8 billion from the Tricare medical system in the fiscal 2013 budget, and $12.9 billion by 2017.
> 
> Not everybody is happy with the plan, however.
> 
> Military personnel would see their annual Tricare premiums increase anywhere from 30 - 78 percent in the first year, followed by sharply increased premiums "ranging from 94 percent to 345 percentmore than 3 times current levels."
> 
> Obama to cut medical benefits for active, retired military, not union workers - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com



Sad indeed.


----------



## Salt Jones

The Infidel said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In an effort to cut defense spending, the Obama Administration plans to cut health benefits for active duty and retired military personnel and their families while not touching the benefits enjoyed by unionized civilian defense workers.
> 
> The move, congressional aides suggested, is to force those individuals into Obamacare, Bill Gertz reported at the Washington Beacon.
> 
> Gertz added:
> 
> The proposed increases in health care payments by service members, which must be approved by Congress, are part of the Pentagons $487 billion cut in spending. It seeks to save $1.8 billion from the Tricare medical system in the fiscal 2013 budget, and $12.9 billion by 2017.
> 
> Not everybody is happy with the plan, however.
> 
> Military personnel would see their annual Tricare premiums increase anywhere from 30 - 78 percent in the first year, followed by sharply increased premiums "ranging from 94 percent to 345 percentmore than 3 times current levels."
> 
> Obama to cut medical benefits for active, retired military, not union workers - Spokane Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad indeed.
Click to expand...


It seems he decided to use Sen Tom Coburn's plan.


----------



## daveman

Article 15 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you stormed a beach or ran into a hail of bullets, TSgt?
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I know you've been programmed to automatically be deferential to Europeans.
> 
> But respect is earned.  It isn't granted automatically because you're a liberal or you're European.
> 
> Let me know if you have trouble grasping that concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you haven't.  But we both knew that.
Click to expand...

I've never claimed to be a combat veteran.  But I've also stated many times that combat troops simply can't do their jobs without support troops.

Did you have a point?  If you'd like to compare resumes, let me know.


Article 15 said:


> Respect isn't automatically granted because you wore a uniform either.  Something you haven't figured out.


Wearing the uniform does more good for society than being European.  

Let me know if you have trouble understanding that concept.


----------



## daveman

Salt Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is he knows 2 people who have never left their desks in Personnel or Finance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So their job was less valuable then yours?
Click to expand...

Art thinks so.


----------



## daveman

Article 15 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you haven't.  But we both knew that.
> 
> Respect isn't automatically granted because you wore a uniform either.  Something you haven't figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight; are you saying someone has to be an actual combat "trigger-puller" before he merits respect as a veteran?  Well, I don't recall any "beach storming" in Vietnam, but I do recall advancing into hostile fire, so I suppose I qualify (or so that CIB on my old uniform would seem to indicate). I do, however, disagree with your assessment that other vets (especially career service members) don't deserve the same degree of respect, and I'm willing to bet most of the other actual combat vets here agree with me. You know, most of us did not get to choose when, where, or in what MOS we served; it was fate and the system that put us at the tip of the spear, or in the rear with the gear.Those support guys, and the ones who happened to serve in peacetime, have my respect, and they deserve yours, as well; they HAVE earned it. The only thing "special" I claim, is the knowledge of what infantry combat feels like, because I have had that particular experience. That is all. Some of these men you're disparaging have given this nation more years of service than I ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that putting on a uniform doesn't grant you instant respect and I'm saying a very recently retired TSgt shouldn't be thumping his chest about WWII.
Click to expand...

Every American should be proud of America's military in WWII.

Why aren't you?


----------



## Article 15

The point, Daveman, is that you aren't special and you had zip, zero, zilch to do with WWII.  Almost nobody on the board is even old enough to have any real recall of the war. Your chest thumping is like me thumping my chest at black people and telling them they should be thankful that the northern states defeated the Confederate states. It's dumb and pointless and just makes you look like an ass.

There is no reason not to be proud of what America did to help Europe in WWII. Be as proud as your heart desires but when you play the "you should be thankful" card and use it as a weapon to demean euros it makes you look like an arrogant, ethnocentric asshat. It's that kind of entitled attitude from jackassess who had fuck all to do with it that hurts our image. Nobody is saying you have to kiss anyone's ass but you sure look like one when you talk like that.

You may now have your last lame word.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Salt Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Military is nothing like working a job as a civilian, and I think your just saying that to get people all riled up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is he knows 2 people who have never left their desks in Personnel or Finance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So their job was less valuable then yours?
Click to expand...


Never said that. Never meant that. But this clown obviously knows nothing about a the military and sometimes I wonder about you. Why are you who, are supposedly a 20 year veteran, backing up this nonsense? Or is it your racism coming through again?


----------



## freedombecki

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!


Katzndogs, Obama's staff goes after everyone who isn't a political contributor to Obama's campaign warchest. That's what that ATTACK Watch alert thingie was all about. People who turn his political opponents in leads to personal searches FUNDED BY US whether they are seniors WHO PAID THEIR DUES for cuts in Social Security up to $700 per month, military WHO DEFENDED HIS SORRY ASS WHILE HE WAS LEACHING OFF OTHERS to put him through HAH-VAHD who banned ROTC groups for years and taught Obama who the enemy is, etc.

It's nothing personal. Obama is an agent of chaos. Then he will "save" America and become it's forever leader until he dies like his onetime hero Hugo Chavez.


----------



## namvet

to the military he's another form of agent orange


----------



## logical4u

Article 15 said:


> The Gadfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, no, you haven't.  But we both knew that.
> 
> Respect isn't automatically granted because you wore a uniform either.  Something you haven't figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight; are you saying someone has to be an actual combat "trigger-puller" before he merits respect as a veteran?  Well, I don't recall any "beach storming" in Vietnam, but I do recall advancing into hostile fire, so I suppose I qualify (or so that CIB on my old uniform would seem to indicate). I do, however, disagree with your assessment that other vets (especially career service members) don't deserve the same degree of respect, and I'm willing to bet most of the other actual combat vets here agree with me. You know, most of us did not get to choose when, where, or in what MOS we served; it was fate and the system that put us at the tip of the spear, or in the rear with the gear.Those support guys, and the ones who happened to serve in peacetime, have my respect, and they deserve yours, as well; they HAVE earned it. The only thing "special" I claim, is the knowledge of what infantry combat feels like, because I have had that particular experience. That is all. Some of these men you're disparaging have given this nation more years of service than I ever did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying that putting on a uniform doesn't grant you instant respect and I'm saying a very recently retired TSgt shouldn't be thumping his chest about WWII.
Click to expand...


Please, tell us, what would, you, be willing to fight for?  What would you be willing to die for?


----------



## daveman

Article 15 said:


> The point, Daveman, is that you aren't special and you had zip, zero, zilch to do with WWII.  Almost nobody on the board is even old enough to have any real recall of the war. Your chest thumping is like me thumping my chest at black people and telling them they should be thankful that the northern states defeated the Confederate states. It's dumb and pointless and just makes you look like an ass.
> 
> There is no reason not to be proud of what America did to help Europe in WWII. Be as proud as your heart desires but when you play the "you should be thankful" card and use it as a weapon to demean euros it makes you look like an arrogant, ethnocentric asshat. It's that kind of entitled attitude from jackassess who had fuck all to do with it that hurts our image. Nobody is saying you have to kiss anyone's ass but you sure look like one when you talk like that.
> 
> You may now have your last lame word.


  And yet you have nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat.

Not at all surprising.  It's a tropism with leftists.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point, Daveman, is that you aren't special and you had zip, zero, zilch to do with WWII.  Almost nobody on the board is even old enough to have any real recall of the war. Your chest thumping is like me thumping my chest at black people and telling them they should be thankful that the northern states defeated the Confederate states. It's dumb and pointless and just makes you look like an ass.
> 
> There is no reason not to be proud of what America did to help Europe in WWII. Be as proud as your heart desires but when you play the "you should be thankful" card and use it as a weapon to demean euros it makes you look like an arrogant, ethnocentric asshat. It's that kind of entitled attitude from jackassess who had fuck all to do with it that hurts our image. Nobody is saying you have to kiss anyone's ass but you sure look like one when you talk like that.
> 
> You may now have your last lame word.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat.
> 
> Not at all surprising.  It's a tropism with leftists.
Click to expand...



he has nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat, because there is no arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat on this thread.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point, Daveman, is that you aren't special and you had zip, zero, zilch to do with WWII.  Almost nobody on the board is even old enough to have any real recall of the war. Your chest thumping is like me thumping my chest at black people and telling them they should be thankful that the northern states defeated the Confederate states. It's dumb and pointless and just makes you look like an ass.
> 
> There is no reason not to be proud of what America did to help Europe in WWII. Be as proud as your heart desires but when you play the "you should be thankful" card and use it as a weapon to demean euros it makes you look like an arrogant, ethnocentric asshat. It's that kind of entitled attitude from jackassess who had fuck all to do with it that hurts our image. Nobody is saying you have to kiss anyone's ass but you sure look like one when you talk like that.
> 
> You may now have your last lame word.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat.
> 
> Not at all surprising.  It's a tropism with leftists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he has nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat, because there is no arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat on this thread.
Click to expand...

Naturally, you don't see yourself as an arrogant ethnocentric.  That's because you feel that European superiority is a natural law of the universe.

You've been lied to.


----------



## KissMy

uscitizen said:


> FireFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another low life move.
> 
> Is there no end to democrats protecting unions at the cost to everyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama does this all the time. He is using the PBGC to pay for American Airline Union $10 Billion pension shortfall. Every AMR union employee gets paid way more than the average US worker. But don't worry, Obama will make sure those Union Voters Pensions get bailed out by the non-union tax payers who have no pensions & get paid way less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm we are stuck with this due to corporate malfeasance.
Click to expand...


NO! We are stuck with this due to the democrat union political machine. The unions & management ran their own company into the ground. Not the rest of us lower paid non-union workers who this communist government is going to make pay their bill.


----------



## L.K.Eder

daveman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you have nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat.
> 
> Not at all surprising.  It's a tropism with leftists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat, because there is no arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naturally, you don't see yourself as an arrogant ethnocentric.  That's because you feel that European superiority is a natural law of the universe.
> 
> You've been lied to.
Click to expand...


don't project your insecurities on me, lameman.

not being thankful to a jingoistic imbecile on a US messageboard does neither make me ethnocentric, nor feeling superior.


----------



## The Gadfly

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat, because there is no arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, you don't see yourself as an arrogant ethnocentric.  That's because you feel that European superiority is a natural law of the universe.
> 
> You've been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't project your insecurities on me, lameman.
> 
> not being thankful to a jingoistic imbecile on a US messageboard does neither make me ethnocentric, nor feeling superior.
Click to expand...

LK, Let me ask you a question; who was it, that defended your country and the rest of Western Europe against Soviet aggression? Did you do that all by yourselves, or were there in fact a considerable number of American troops standing with you? I guarantee there are men on this board who spent some of their career in our military deployed to YOUR country, or nearby, during the Cold War. Further, what country backed your security with its own nuclear arsenal? America, that's who. I remind you also that the ugly wall which divided your country, and turned the DDR into a prison, came down, because American defense spending broke the Soviet Union, until it could no longer afford to support that odious regime. American soldiers of my generation helped guard Germany until that day came, and were glad to do it. I'm mostly of German descent myself, and although my German ancestors came to America 250 years ago, they left family back in Germany; I have relatives there to this day. I wept with joy and celebrated with Germans here in America when we heard those words, "Die Mauer ist weg!" I rejoiced for your nation that night, and felt some satisfaction that the American military in which I served had helped make that day possible. You may not owe us your eternal gratitude for that, but before you despise us, you should remember the part we played in it.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Never realized LK was German.

I have 2 sons living over there, their own choice to be near their Mother. And yes i spent 14 years based in Germany and was in the field when the Wall came down. I've even got a few small pieces of it.


----------



## High_Gravity

SFC Ollie said:


> Never realized LK was German.
> 
> I have 2 sons living over there, their own choice to be near their Mother. And yes i spent 14 years based in Germany and was in the field when the Wall came down. I've even got a few small pieces of it.



I only been to Germany a few times coming back from and to deployment, but I have spoke to people stationed there and the night life, women and beer is off the chain from what I hear, the German women have some thick bodies, I would probably end up living there.


----------



## daveman

L.K.Eder said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has nothing to say to the arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat, because there is no arrogant, ethnocentric European asshat on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, you don't see yourself as an arrogant ethnocentric.  That's because you feel that European superiority is a natural law of the universe.
> 
> You've been lied to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't project your insecurities on me, lameman.
Click to expand...

Why should I have any insecurities?

Oh, yes -- you think I should because I'm not European.  Worse, I'm an American.

See?  You just can't help it.


L.K.Eder said:


> not being thankful to a jingoistic imbecile on a US messageboard does neither make me ethnocentric, nor feeling superior.


If you're speaking of me, I never said you had to be thankful to me.  

You're really not very bright, are you?


----------



## theHawk

Katzndogz said:


> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!



What a piece of shit.  Thankfully we've got "pub dupes" in Congress to prevent this from happening....for now.

If Harry and the Hussein are re-elected though, and they win the House....looks like service members are going to get screwed over big time.


----------



## SFC Ollie

theHawk said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit.  Thankfully we've got "pub dupes" in Congress to prevent this from happening....for now.
> 
> If Harry and the Hussein are re-elected though, and they win the House....looks like service members are going to get screwed over big time.
Click to expand...


Do you think that a democrat congress is really stupid enough to piss off 60% of the military and 95% of the military retirees?


----------



## theHawk

SFC Ollie said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> To pay for union health care.
> 
> Trashing Tricare | Washington Free Beacon
> 
> The Obama administrations proposed defense budget calls for military families and retirees to pay sharply more for their healthcare, while leaving unionized civilian defense workers benefits untouched. The proposal is causing a major rift within the Pentagon, according to U.S. officials. Several congressional aides suggested the move is designed to increase the enrollment in Obamacares state-run insurance exchanges.
> 
> He really does hate the military!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit.  Thankfully we've got "pub dupes" in Congress to prevent this from happening....for now.
> 
> If Harry and the Hussein are re-elected though, and they win the House....looks like service members are going to get screwed over big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that a democrat congress is really stupid enough to piss off 60% of the military and 95% of the military retirees?
Click to expand...


Not until at least after the election.  Dems have already shown they're willing to go into policital suicide bomber mode just to screw the country over.  See Obamacare.


----------

